# Woking Nuffield Part 40................



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)




----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Me first


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Bendy - keep   - no af for at least 8-9 months for you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

well I have one bathroom all installed all ok which means we have a bath now which we havent had since we moved here in june 2004 just need to decorate it now.

But the shower room downstairs somewhere under the tiled floor with underfloor heating there is a leak in one of the pipes that came straight through to our new kitchen!!!! and no one kind find where it is.

so stress free 2WW STRESS FREE 2WW STRESS FREE 2WW if i keep chanting it enough it will come true will it not !!!!

Good luck PUPO naughty testers 

Ktx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Emma* - Good luck for tomorrow, hope you get a lovely surprise!   
*
Minow* - Hope you are doing OK. Thanks for the PM, hope it took your mind off the 2ww, albeit briefly!  Not long now! 

*NVH* - Hope your follow up goes well tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.

*Kate and Bendy* -  thinking of you x

*Sarah * - Hope the bleeding has calmed down a bit more but as everyone has said I guess Wildcat has shown us that bleeding doesn't always mean bad news. Rest up.  

*Gill* - Sorry your work has been crappy. Hope you get the money thing sorted out. You off much over Christmas?

It is Christmas party at school tomorrow so I will put on my sparkly antlers and my best Christmassy smile! It will be a lovely day but it is emotional at the best of time seeing all the children's faces light up when Santa comes. Will prob burst into tears! Roll on the Christmas holidays, think I need a break! 

Hope you are all well. Pop in again tomorrow. xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma...good luck tomorrow, hope you r gonna get a photo of you eating DF dirty pants   
Minow...keep    please let us know when u have done the TEST.
Bendy......your embies look fab, am convinced you will be posting a BFP
Kate......how you doin...how long r u off work for??
Gill...glad you lovely DH sorted you out with some pennies   
Tash...god i can smell you from hear, sort it out  
Myra....dont worry hun, you will be fine  
Sounds like the Latte ladies had fun today, is there going to be a meet up next week, i finish work Tues.
I love a good Latte and a bit of muff  
 Wildcat, Sho, Monkeylove, Fingers, Barney, Cheesy and a big HELLO to the new ladies.
xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ali - I take it you are from Richmond, Surrey?    I am from Richmond too!  North Yorkshire though


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry NVH...I forgot to say hope all goes well tomorrow with your meeting with Mr C


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes...your right


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

Might chicken out now


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma..   i have got up 5 mins early especially for you.....Im waiting


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope Emma and Minow get good Christmas celebrating news today!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just to let you know that I have been up most of the night with bad cramps. We did do a test this morning and it was negative. Obviously I know it's not over till the fat lady sings and all that but I think we can pretty much say that it's not looking good. 
Will let you know as and when af arrives i reckon later today or tomorrow so once again it looks like I won't get to official test day. Feeling pretty crap about it all.

I hope the others due to test get better news.

Minow x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Minow sorry that it was negative today and that you have had cramps.  Keeping everything crossed that the   stays away and you get a bfp on test day.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all

Minow -Sorry it didnt work honey  

Well i got a   as expected so will ring woking and tell them im not taking the meds...they better not say test again on Friday    from when the embies went in it didnt feel right and i know with fet the success rates are 10-16% which isnt a lot..although lots of people have got bfp's it is not my time.....


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

oh dear, woking are not doing too well are they!

Let us know what woking say....

Didnt go back to work, i didnt feel ready...was to scared about getting af and being at work


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Not Woking's finest hour today. Hope they say something helpful Emma. I won't ring till friday coz I know they will say to test again then, they always tell me to, even though AF has always been here by then and been bad.

Bendy, hope you doing ok my love.
Jelly, hope you doing ok too.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Bendy i can understand that   im sure it will be you this time honey honest    when did you a/f come last time   and what day are you on now   look at everyday that your a/f comes as a  

Jellybabe-I know your not testing early so     for Friday 

I have 2 snowbabies left so i have a plan not sure if woking will go for it though, but not wasting 6wks on a pooey medicated again think will see if they will let me have a natural with this a/f or they can bin the frosties and i will have a fresh in jan/feb when every my next a/f is after this


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

hoping this does work as we will be stuck for money to go again, specially a fresh cycle!

Im on day 8, it came on day 8 last time so bit nervous....we'll see


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-This time you will be fine honey honest that a/f WONT be coming ok


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Going to go to the doctors today for a sick note, they gave me one last time so hoping i get one for today thrus and fri just incase work say anything.....

So  what is everyone up to today?

Thanks Emm.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im going for lunch with a friend and her naughty 3 year old   

Good luck with the gp


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh yea remember now  Have a nice time!

I might go get a little outfit for my friends baby, shes due 4th Jan and is having a boy!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahh thats nice of you bendy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minow I am so sorry sweetie you are feeling this way but please remember we are given a test day for a reason and therefore you have two more days to go so plese dont panic yet try and stay positive until at least the witch arrives or you get to friday, I know Emma tested 2 days early last time and got a pos result bbut she also had twins so the levels would be higher if you have a single they might need the extra couple of days to get there.  good luck for the next 48 hours.

Well Emma what can I say (or allowed to say)     you naughty girl for testing early ! (I hope I havent upset you by mentioning your past to miniw above) sounds like you have one hell of a plan there mrs good luck on you to try and get them to agree to it let us know how you get on, I still think 2007 is going to be your year whether it is via  a FET or a fresh cycle, 

Heeeeellllllllloooooo everyone else, I am not sure if it is Minows analayzing every pain, sympton or side effect rubbing off with me   but I have woken up with very swollen heavy painful boobs this morning I know it could be the bum bulletts as it is very early on, but last time I didn't get any side effects or symptons at all so I hope my little tellytubbies are behaving themselves and settling down nicely.

When does implantation normally happen ??

Emma have a good day with the naughty three year old

Bendy hope the old witch stays away - also do you mind me asking how much it worked out to be including the drugs etc for a FET including the freezing of them to?

Hope everyone else has a good day too.

Ktxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks kate, no im not upset by your comments you would of known if i was   
All sounds good to me honey


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma and Minow, I am sorry ladies   

Wont go on about it   

Here's to 2007 for you       

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

kate   boobs sound good- as in a positive!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

What a morning! Sorry Minow to hear that you got a bfn today, I hope that AF stays away and that this is just a little too early to tell for you              

Emma - I know it will work for you next time, I hope Mr R bends to your will and lets you do an inbetweenie without drugs just as a trial even! If not get those dates sorted for the next fresh cycle! 

Kt and Bendy - stay positive ladies - NO AF!!!!       

I could do with a  dancew myself this morning as when I woke up the bleeding was heavier, red and clots  Midwife is going to come and see me this morning . I did use my doppler and found a hb though so not too worried, just bloody annoyed!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

bendy that sounds rude LOL

Sorry  Ali sorry forgot to answer your question I am off until the new year YYYYYYYYYIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEE

Apart from doing the odd bit of work online of course  

sorry minow just noticed i called you a minniw    

Wildcat you are not having an easy time of this are you I wish you all the very best let us know what the midwife says


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Wildcat sorry to hear about the bleeding again must be driving you potty


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hugs all round this morning. Hope it was just too early for those tests. 

Wildcat - sorry to hear about even more bleeding and hope the midwife can help and set your mind at rest.

   for Kate and Bendy. 

 everyone else. 

DH and I were both feeling down about the whole ttc thing last night - I think it must be getting to the end of another year. Here's hoping that 2007 has good news for all of us!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

moring ladies

minow- maybe test tomorrow. Its probably a bit early for you anyway.

Emma! 

Wildcat- take it east hun.  Thank God for yur nifty machine

KT-  boobs are a good sign. Damn progesterone messes you up doesn't it

Barney- hope your plays aren't too painful for you 

bendy- hope you are doing ok

hello to Ali, NVH, Gill, Fingers, Alisha, monkey and everyone else I've missed


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I hope so for you Monkey


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Wildcat hope it stops soon honey, glad you found the h/b

Just called woking so told them im stopping the drugs as i know im not pg as i know my body so they said fine but if i dont have af in a week to test..yeah right i can feel its dying to come     told them my requests and they will get back to me 

Monkey-Do something exciting were doing loads when were off for crimbo, ice skating on a outside rink, pictures,ghost hunting, going to a bar one night and getting ****** (me who doesnt drink) dont let this cr*p beat you honey..keep strong and get loads of things planned for xmas just the two of you...be a child again like me


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah it's driving me nuts - I looked in my diary and it started at 11 weeks and 5 days which is 28 days ago!!!  My af's only lasted 5 days and I was so looking forward to 9 months without any bleeding! sods law I will bleed throughout    As long as I know the pregnancy is safe I can live with it, but it does make your heart skip a few beats when it is suddenly there redder and heavier than before. sigh.  I would love to have just a few days when I'm not worrying about something. 

Anyway enogh about me - Nvh when is your check up today?

Sarah - how is your bleeding? did you get a scan at the epu?

Cheesy - how is little cheesy? Are you still getting pains?

Bendy - take the ret of the week off and rest up!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

fine thanks Wildcat, midwife thinks I have varicose veins in my vulva   not SPD thankfully, so I will have a look later now that I know what my vulva is


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- i can't imagine how stressful it must be for you. hopefuly the mid wife will give you some peace of mind today 

Emma/ monkey -i intend to have a mightily drunk xmas this year as well!

cheesy- varicose vulva!!! jesus. that sounds pleasant


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Its the entrance to your vagina cheesy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies, have some bottles of plonk for me  

Thanks Sho I had to google it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl sorry cheesy you make me laugh..only you eh??


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oooo cheesy that sounds very strange, but I don't think it is as bad as the spd thing - a few sticky out veins in a place no-one see's should be ok! #


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

sounds like piles in your vag!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wildcat how s*itty that you are bleeding more today, lets hope the midwife can give you some idea why..least you have heard the heatbeat  

Emma, hopefully Mr Riddle will let you do the natural fet and then on to the fresh, of course only if nat fet hasn't worked.  

cheesy omg v.veins on your bit!!  That is frightening me!!  Im gonna have to google it too as im no good with real names for parts down there!

PMSL @Vag

Lets have  huggle...........................


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

poor old Cheesy!!!! not long for you at work though on a plus note


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Its pressure from weight of baby and blood passing through at higher pressure than normal, nice eh


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

cheesy!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh Hello


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey debs i thought you had left us   your back then


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Emma - will definitely be making the most of the Xmas season. I am pre-menstrual today that doesn't help at all - but we will all get there! xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah we will plus you have oz to look forward too


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

monkey- join the club. AF due today any minute


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma   2007 is your year 

Minow - sorry to hear about your test   but as you said the fat lady doesn't sing until the 15th  

Wildcat - what a nightmare. good job you have the doppler to keep an eye on bubba

Cheesy - hopefully the vaggie veins will settle once babybel is born. Sounds painful


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

So do I, he wont go there atm anyway let alone after what she said yesterday   but I have to be honest and agree, it aint a sexy sight     and as for your nipples, well you start with little pinkies and they go like brown flying saucers/digestive biscuits


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jelly!-how you doing in this big wait?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

digestives  

Jellybabe- Thanks honey..you have to test bfp now you know


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Sho - sorry to hear your af due today as well. At least this way she will be well out of the way before Xmas and I won't feel quite so fat (until after Xmas lunch when it will be completely deserved!)

Thanks Emma - I think I need some photos of Oz on my computer so when I am feeling down I can look at them and look forward to our trip!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Monkey- I know thats the only plus. Usually I'm on for xmas. Its a special treat!  i get enormous before mine as well.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Emma and Minow...so sorry about your results...but as they say, it aint over till that evil old bint  shows up !!

Thinking of you both  
Take care
Natasha


Good luck to everyone else still waiting to test - including my old clomid buddy bendybird


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sho - I've Pm'ed you

I just pop by now and then to see how you are all getting along. Where are all the BFP's? 
Come on Woking!! 

 Emma and Minow


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Sho   getting there. Only one full day to go before testing. Had a real mixed bag of sensations. One minute I think its worked and the next it dont. Got a more positive head on this morning as I feel a bit peculear (cant spell) - cant quite put my finger on it. A bit more spaced out than normal so hopefully that is a good thing.

Hope a/f turns up soon so you can get it over with (that goes for you too monkey)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Jellybabe hope its    for you


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks Natasha


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jellybabe - sending you      I hope this is your time.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Jellybaby


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

oooh Jelly- let hope that is indeed a good sign


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Jelly


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma, Cheesy, Wildcat  

Bendy          to you too. Hope your managing to keep sane


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right ladies im off to get ready for my lunch   im hungry  

Speak to you all laters


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Have a nice lunch Emma!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Enjoy lunch Emma


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

laters dude


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

all gone a bit quiet on here!!

has NVH been on here this morning?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi Pots! 

thats where she is then!!! I wondered where she was. She'llprobably come on later and let us know what Mr c said

Howwas your assessment?


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Potsworth

8"   thats a whopper, that must be uncomfortable. Where are you having your surgery


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

OMG. that sounds so painful. Are you polycystic? must be frustrating to be that big and not be pregnant. Poor thing  

I would have insisted on taking my shoes off as well. 

Well as usual I managed to convince myslef that I was pregnant, and have had the usual disappointment of AF paying me a visit this morning  why do I do it to myself   daft really

Still high on my James Morrisson experience. I think I'm in love and he's not even good looking !  feeling fat after just having an omelette and generally tired as I had a restless nights sleep with the usual pre period sweats. apart from that I'm great hun


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Potsworth - Oh my that sounds terrible - it's huge, how come tey have left you so long to remove them?    Good luck on tuesday. 

Midwife has been and did another check of hb and said everything seems ok, she's trying to get me an appointment at the hospital to see a consultant as she did say it's unusual to bleed for this long! other than that - life returns to normal.  I'm hoping I will get to see Mr Riddle - please!......


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Wildcat - hope you are reassured now the midwife has been   good that she is referring you to a consultant. Why dont you ask if it could be Mr R

Glad you enjoyed James Morrison sho   He has got such a cool voice. Did you get squashed


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Glad the check went ok Elly     

Pots, I had re-occuring cysts so I emphasize with you   altho my largest was 6 and that was big enough   mine are choco cysts/endo related, not nice had them excised a few times   even had one on my stimmer scan which nearly stopped tx half way through    what are they gonna do to shrink/remove them  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jelly- i didn't get squashed because dh was behind me offering me protection. Although he says he kept getting eye contact with James Morrisson and has declared that James fancied him   ridiculous man!   I told him it was me he was getting eye contact with and that he must therefore fancy me, so becareful because if he asks me I'll run away with him. 

he has got a great voice and so cool live. He was charming and funny as well when he was talking. He said, "2 years ago i was cleaning vans. its worked uot alright hasn't it." he seemed really down to earth and nice. Doubt he'll be like that for long though unfortunately


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Pots, my right ovary is ******* due to re-occuring cysts and scar tissue but they said they would give ICSI a go first and to see how I reacted to the drugs and if I didnt work, I'd probably have to have another lap with some endo and/or cyst work. Good job it did work caused I raised this topic at consultation and would have been pee'd if it hadnt worked, spent 5k and had to go back for a lap    altho the main reason for not having it was I have had 4 quite extensive laps with treatment and they didnt want to create more scar tissue potentially unneccessary which I can understand, hence, I only produced 6 eggs and only 2 took, but one, thank god, blessed me     

We'll soon see if this myth is true that pregnancy cures endo    

Good luck with the lap and dye in jan     my tubes are wrecked aswell  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

God Cheesy- you've ben through loads with your inerds!!! I'm dreading my lap and its probably miles away yet!!  I think I'm more worried about what they might find. Like Sorry, but you have the insides of a mammouth!!   Stupid really


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Pots - I have a 4cm cyst on one of my ovaries and Mr R lopped a 5cm off the left last year and I managed 13 eggs on this cycle. In fact the right progressed much quicker than the left. However as cheesy says I think they can be damaging if they are really large and are around along time, so good job your having yours sorted  

Cheesy - as a fello endo girl I will be very interested to see if your endo symptoms are "cured". Wouldn't that be a massive bonus


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sho,  laps can disclose good and bad news   

Pots - yeah I wish we could have swapped   but I got what I wanted in the end, well nearly, still counting down     no they dont turn you away I was just given a 10% less chance of sucess than their advertised stats, so my consultation with Riddle was disappointing to say the least but realistic   I really researched clinics who handled women with severe endo, tubal disfunctions and cysts before I embarked on anything and had a up to date TV Scan to take with me to the consult so they could see the majority of what wasnt working  

xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll let you know Jelly, altho I have been told its actually worse because of the long heavy bleed after birth................. good old ENDO eh       

I'll let you know


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I thought you were only cured of endo while you were pregnant because of the hormones or something  what do I know


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear of more BFN....its a aload of cr*p. Fingers crossed you have both tested to early so will be posting BFP on Fri.
Good luck Bendy, Kate and Jelly   
Wildcat.....glad the midwife put your mind at rest, must be really getting you down   
Cheesy....vulva viens sounds 'orrible
Sho....i am just like u convince myself that i might be pregnant each month and then the old withch turns up on time every month. I try not to do it but u know....
Pots....wow 8", sounds like a real nightmare  
Tash...hope things went ok this morning   
xxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

afternoon all

minow hold on til the 15th   

jellybabe   

bendy    

emma  

wildcat sorry about the bleeding it must blimmin awful   good luck with the referral 

Pots eeeek! that cyst sounds very uncomfy   home the op goes well 

cheesy varicous vag   that sounds a bit scarey too 

Sho do you know how much the hystescopy will be? got a bit worried as yesterday did a bit of research and found one place charged nearly 4k   

on the ICSI lister thread page 11 there's a huge list of successes - its good to see somewhere has lots of successes


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Cheesy - ohh the bleed sounds scary. Still I do hope I get to that point. Endo is a bl**dy pain in the ar*se. Your story is such an inspiration   You so deserve to be where your at

Sho - some women have no more symptoms after pregnancy and others arent so lucky. Just seems to be pot luck

Pots - We forked out 3k for the lap and cystectomy last year. It is a lot of money, but because our case is multifactorial we felt we were paying for time so I did not have to wait on the NHS. But if you are not in a desperate rush then wait for the NHS if the waiting list is not too long of course.

Alisha + Alipali   thanks


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah Sho the endo retreats when you are pregnant cause you dont have periods that produce the lining outside the womb etc... but doesnt mean you are cured afterwards unfortunately cause the periods, hopefully, return   

Hello Ali  & Alisha   

Thanks Jelly   altho it worked first time     I had plenty of treatment, drugs, operations and many many dark years before it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ali- glad I'm not the only one who does it!

alisha- Mr R told me to have it on the NHS. If it costs that much, I'm glad he did! I didn't realiseit would be that expensive. We can't afford that. He said to save my money for treatment. 

I read on another thread that consultants say that if you have not conceived at all (even if you have gone on to lose that pregnancy) that they generally don't recommend that you have more than 4 goes. this has really shocked me because my next go will be my forth. I hope Mr R doesn't tell us to give up!! Getting ahead of myself I know but would hate that.

Chees- hope the endo dosn't come back then.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I have just   lots of bubbles for everyone cos you r all so lovely


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sorry to come on with a me post in the middle of your chat but I am in so much pain now, do you think it's ok to take paracetamol? I can't see any way that this could be anything other than af on her way so I guess I can take any medication but as we all know you do cling on to that faint hope. Not sure paracetamol will touch this pain but got to try something.
I've been trying to be constructive this morning and work out questions to ask...I think I'm interested to know more about assisted hatching. Anyone here know anything about it?

Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Minow

sorry your in pain   paracetomal is fine but as you say not sure it will do that much  , how about a hot water bottle and go to bed honey  

Sorry I dont know anything about assisted hatching  

xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I've got to teach this afternoon


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Minow, 

sorry you have a pain now too, i would take some paracetamol and rest if you can


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks kerry   blown you some back

Minow cheesy's right  

SHo arreee mmmmm he didn't say that to us..  right then will have to get my name on the wating list then.
As for that consultant every one has a different perspective and woking don't operate on that kind of policy as we've talked about that before.. you haven't had all fresh goes as fet can't really count as the stats aren't the same as fresh goes and you've got suspect hydrosohinx and that'll cancel out a go or two so stop worrying now    hun


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Elly glad the midwife confirmed nothing to worry about it sounds like bb is showing you how much worrying you have the rest of your life now - it must be a boy to cause all of this!

Cheesy VV on your Uhums sounds yukky hope you are not too uncomfortable
Pots Who 8inch that is massive bet your hubby is jealous that you have an 8 inch    i have brought your bubbles up to 100 for you  

Tash where are you hunny whats the verdict

Minow try and get some rest and hopefully you will feel better in time for your lesson

Well my leaky pipe has been found and repaired which is good so the plumber should finish today and the tilers should finish tomorrrow fingers crossed.

hope everyone else is having a good wednesday I am going to venture out this evening for the first time since monday to darts so lets hope i can stay awake long enough.

Keep thinking sticky vibes this is going to work this is going to work

ktx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

pots


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Minow - I have asked Mr R about paracetomal and he says it is fine  . Hope you are feeling better soon

Pots - I just remembered, that at the time Mr R also thought it was a lot of money and he tried to get the price reduced but no go. His wife said that the Nuffield was charging the same as a hysterectomy would cost which is usually more involved. Anyway we thought it was worth it at the time - didnt think we would need all these treatment cylces though. Taught me not to take anything for granted.

Ali   thanks for the bubbles, looks a bit more respectable


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha- woops!! Mr R  is in trouble   I don't know whether there is an age factor. He said I could afford to wait for the lap on the NHS because of my age. Don't know.  I take what you're saying about staying positive. I don't really count the FET either  

KT- glad your pipes are sorted out. I'm absolutely freezing this afternoon. Bbbrrrrruuuggghhh

Where is NVH as well!!??


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ali is a good girl!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Kt

sho what you trying to say about age


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Well done Pots      just enjoy the time till the rollacoaster starts


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Minow - yeah you can take paracetamol but don't take anything other than this just in case  

Pots - well done on the referral letter - welcome to the nuthouse/rollercoaster!

Sho - I'm sure Mr R will get you bumped up that this asap so you can get your lap in soon, if not we will have to set Emma on him!

Kt - take care of yourself at darts tonight - stay away from smokey rooms! Stay with those positive thoughts!

Hi to Ali and Alisha and anyone else i've missed


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Pots, I'll join you on the weight loss in January please god, I gotta loose 2.5 stone  

Enjoy darts Kate


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all,

Just read through the 8 or so pages and forgotten half of what was said so forgive me.

Minow - don't give up yet, I remember my boss had to take the day off with af cramps and she was pregnant.  I know it doesn't help with the negative test this morning but as kate says it could be too early.  Hope af stays away   

Emma - no surprise there for you then    Hope they agree to do the FET in a natural cycle, you've got nothing to loose eh.   I so wanted you to eat your hat    

Bendy, Kate, Jelly   

Wildcat - poor you with the bleeding, gosh think you'll be a nervous wreck by the time the BB is due.  Glad that the midwife said all is ok and going to refer you now.  About time  

Sho - sorry about af, i'll be joining you in ttc naturally....I know I am kidding myself but hey, got nothing to loose.

Well had my follow up this morning.......where do I start  
I went in to see MrC with my list of questions in hand.  He did start of the conversation but I basically took over and it felt like he was on mastermind or something   
Dh is booked in for a SA next week to see what the situation is.  Then they will make a call on whether to go ahead with tesa or not.  However, we still have 6 ampules of frozen sperm which I didn't know about.  BUT they struggled to find wrigglers from the previous frozen samples so its a bit of a gamble.  If dh's sample is ok next week then I guess he'll just have to keep going until we have enough. 
As we know sperm take 84 days to refresh and MrC said that they would like to do the tesa before I start tx.  This is where it gets really complicated    Obviously with christmas dh is gonna want to drink even though he said he wouldn't but its not fare. So to cut a long story short if we wait, I won't be starting tx til April and I don't want to wait that long.  Spoke to Melanie the emrbyologist and she said liberal drinking shouldn't make that much difference.  To cut a long story short, if dh can produce enough next week we may be ok. Otherwise he will be referred to a urologist which will then take forever  
MrC said that our 4 embryos were excellent. I asked about anti body tests and i've got a list to see if my doc will do them but he doesn't think its necessary. Its just my choice.
Basically a FET doesn't really count, so he said I have only really had 1 crack at it and that isn't much at all in the grand scheme of things.  For every person who gets pg on their 1st go, it takes the next 5 goes!  Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I had a battle with him on the dose of menopur next time though.  He wanted to do the same as before alternating 75/150 but I insisted on 150 every day.  I said I want more than 10 eggs because we need to consider our lack sperm situation, so he agreed.  Luckily I am in a position to say that!
My eggs were really good quality too, so will be doing the same regime as last time.  I got the carb lecture again which is bloody great over xmas.  Not long been home and stuffed an egg and bacon sandwich down me   
Well in a nut shell that was about it.  The biggest pain in the   is not knowing when we can start.  Just have to wait for dh's sa's next week and then take it from there.

Barney - hope you got on ok today.

By the way there was this women there who obviously got her bfp, she looked like a right grubby pikey and I could have slapped her!  Talk about inconsiderate    I though to myself, why her and not me.  She looked like one of those women who, well I won't say just in case I get told off!  But you know what I mean  

Sorry about the long post.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha-   nothing!!!! Honest. I can't tell how old you are at all that's why I said it. I don't know if that would apply, you could well be younger than me  I'm digging myself into a hole 

Wildcat- yeah. I'm going to give them a ring tomorrow and see if i can get a date organised. I'll feel better when I know when it is

Pots- great attitude! 28lbs to lose £5000 to gain   Good girl.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Tash, lets hope the SA results come back good honey and you can get some firm direction of where to go next


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- at last!!!!

Glad you got your own way on the FSH thing. Well done for being forceful. Welcome to my world   We can wait wait wait together hun. It'll go round dead quick. Before you know it you'll be back at it. what blood tests are you going for?

Well done for having the sandwich as well!!!  You naughty girl


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

nvh sounds like you had a really good follow up - mind you - you sound like someone not to mess with when you're on one    hope dh produces the goods  

sho


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Look alisha I've blown you some bubbles to make up for it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - there you are! Glad to hear you have a few things to do to move forward - good luck at DH's sa next week, I'm sure he will be fine - if he has to not drink over xmas the so be it! it's a small price to pay for a better chance of success - just think of the year you will have to take out when you get your BFP!    Glad you were forceful on the menopur - I think we do know our own bodies and after a few goes at this we get to know how things will respond and asking for more is great if you know this will help you get more embies.

Right I'm off now - I'm heading over to Sho's to photograph her buns


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wey hay!!!!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Tash - follow up sounds like it went well and that everything the clinic had to say was encouraging. Fingers crossed with DH's SA next week. If not, sounds like you, me and Sho will be cycle buddies.

Sho - FET's definitely don't count and it's going to be third time lucky for you.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ta sho


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pots....I guess Woking sends your appointment in the mail??  I'm not sure if my GP sent letter yet but I don't want to pester them either!  However I'm dying to know our appointment date.  i will just try to be patient and wait for it in the mail. 

We are having our HIV/HepC and B tests done tomorrow through GP. ( we are doing egg share)   That makes me feel like were getting somewhat closer.  End of the month I do the hormone profile.  


HOPING FOR BFP'S TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Bit of humour for us Endo ladies   



On the first day of chrismas my endo gave to me....a 5cm cyst on my ovary!

On the second day of christmas my endo gave to me...2 months off sick & a 6cm cyst on my ovary!

On the third day of christmas my endo gave to me...3 hours of sleep, 2 months off sick & a 7cm cyst on my ovary 

On the fourth day of christmas my endo gave to me....4 different painkillers, 3 hours of sleep, 2 months off sick & an 8 cm cyst on my ovary!

To prevent RSI here are the other days.

On the fifth day of christmas my endo gave to me...5 Laparoscapy'ssssssssssss.... 

On the sixth day of christmas my endo gave to me....6 months of Zoladex...

On the seventh day of christmas my endo gave to me....7 days of pain a week...

On the eighth day of christmas my endo gave to me....8 adhesions in my tum...

On the ninth day of christmas my endo gave to me....9 hot flushes a minute..

On the tenth day of christmans my endo gave to me....10 things I'm allowed to eat...

On the eleventh day of christmas my endo gave to me...11 replies to my post....

On the twelth day of christmas my endo gave to me.....12 months to my Hysterectomy!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hin Monkey- Great. If you say FETs don't count I won't argue  I'm hoping it is 3rd time lucky. I've been praying to St Jude and I'm not even religious   I doubt I'll be cycle buddies with you though unfortunately. I'm looking at June!!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks cheesy, alisha, sho, wildcat and monkeylove

I know MrC knows more than me, but i've read before that on the first 6 days thats when the number of follicles are selected.  Then they just grow from there...once I bought up this fact he kinda gave in.  On my first cycle i was on a really high dose, so even though there were not many follies to be seen they were all there lurking.  I know i'll be fine on 150 cause the other dose I was on was 225.  He said he would automatically lower it after 5 days which is cool by me.

Alisha, i'm not that bad honest.  I'm a little   really    But this was one thing that I really felt strongly about.  God I hope I don't over stimm now  

Sho - let me go and get the list for you  

Cheesy - yeh i really hope there are some good swimmers in there, even if there are only a few.  I really thought that sa's were behind us.  Feel like I am just starting tx again  

Wildcat - enjoy taking pics of sho's buns    first muff diving and now pics of sho's buns! if you weren't pg i'd be getting worried   I know what you are saying about dh, but in all honesty the next couple of weeks aren't gonna make a difference really.  If I had know he would of stay off the drink at the start of the FET, but too late for that now.  Tx has already taken over our lives this year, I want it to at least end normally if you know what I mean.

Monkeylove - It such a waiting game isn't it!  It all rides on dh's sa next week, no pressure though    MrC said fet's don't count so i've only really had one go.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy -    you mad head


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots your hubbys 10inch LOL

Tash glad to hear you have at least something to base things on now, good luck with your hubbys sa next week hopefully that will give you some more info of which way to go forward and if he has to have no drinks over christmas then so be it we have the treatment of no drinking and then hopefully 9months afterwards as well so if he has to give up a couple of weeks then so be it.

However on our first tx my hubby gave up smoking and drinking throughout mt treatment and his sample quality decreased where as this time he didnt he just emptied his load if you know what I mean 3 days before EC and they said this time we could of had IVF as apposed to ICSI but as we had paid for ICSI and had it in the past we will stay with it and we got 100% fertilisation rates so maybe less pressure of not not drinking make the little swimmers better.

Elly I know I will be good, this pub that we are at tonight really large and there air con is pretty good too so it shouldnt be too bad as we are in a corner but there are some pubs I wouldnt even entertain going in at the moment.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- i know what you mean about the SA. Seems pointless to me to get my dh to go on a total ban at this stage. His count is around 10 mil and was worse when he was not drinking at all. I think stress has a lot to do with the count in the same way as stress can affect your periods. There doesn't seem any point in him not having one or two drinks.

I know what you're saying about the drugs as well. On Gonal F 175 ml I ended up with 18 eggs only dropped down to 150 and I only got 6. I am not familiar with menopur so I have to be guided by Mr R this time.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate/Sho - i won't make him give drink up at this stage, after all if their theory is right its not going to make any difference to next week anyway.  He has been more relaxed though so let hope that makes a difference.  Our problem is that they are stuck cause it seems the VR has healed up, so they are there, they just can't get out.  Will just have to empty his load very regularly to ensure new supplies are on their way


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Its difficult to know waht to do with dp's/dh's as have been trying to persuade mine to give up alcohol in the new year (for a little while) as his count went from 5-6 million the 1st ivf in June to 0.6 million   for icsi this time round. mr r said it can fluctuate but normally not to quite that extreme   - not having much luck persuading dp though - think i will in the new year though 

as for the menopur i didn't know about the 1st 6 days - i'd like more eggies too  next time  

nvh can I see your list of blood tests too?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

My dh doesn't mind giving up, he did it before but now we know about the 84 day thing it changes things slightly from a timing point of view.  I just want him to enjoy xmas and don't want him to be sitting there all miserable, whilst everyone else is chucking it down their neck.

Sorry forgot about the bloods...here we go.

Thrombo philla screen
including factor V leidon - PTR - MTHFR
Anticorilis Lipin Antibodies
Lupus anti coagolant

I hope I have spelt them right, just copied what they gave me....don't ask me what they mean cause I a haven't got a clue.  Gonna see if my doc can do them first rather than paying.
I also have to have my HIV 1 &2, Hep B, Hep C and Chlomydia done again    Dh had his bloods done there cause they needed them urgently in order to store sperm.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks   
just looked and some of my tests run out soon too  -    
will get them done local hopefully


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

NVH - is your dh on supplements. I saw a dietician who recommended Biocare's ASC Plus for dh which he took for over 3 months prior to this ICSI. At ec time the embryologist said that his sample had improved and we could try IVF if we wanted. We stuck with ICSI to improve our fertilization chances. Another one to try might be Fertility Plus for Men (I use Fertility Plus for women as my multivit). You can order both of these online thro 'thenutricentre'. Just a thought  

Cheesy - love the festive endo ditty   You are very talented


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Jelly...my dh is on wellman and high doses of vit c and zinc.  He has been for about a year and a half.  If they could get out they would be able to lift weights by now  
I'll look them up - thanks for the info.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Jelly my dp has been on them exact ones for about 11 months and i was sure it had improved his count but after our last tx i'm not sure         ( 5-6 mill then 0.6 mill ) he'd go mad if he knew i was brandishing his results on the web


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha - that must have been very disappointing for you both. Just goes to show you can try your best but it is often out of our control


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ooohhh for a magic nose - used to love bewitched - played havoc with my daydreaming


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jelly/Alisha - how much did you pay for the fertility plus    can't find them on thenutricentre


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

NVH - I guess you found the website (www.nutricentre.com), put fertility plus into the search and it will come up with fertility plus for men. It is £24.97 for 90 capsule so is very pricey. But its just another option  .


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh I see - I typed in 'thenutricentre'..    cheers luvvie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello all

Chatty again i see  

Nvh-Sounds   honey lets hope something has happened to d/hs spermies   

All those blood tests i had i had about 12 different pots sent off all came back normal   

Lunch was lovely her little boy was sooo sweet i helped him build his train set and he was telling me about his nativity play he was a shepard


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right am off to make cottage pie for dh as I am out tonight.  Will be back in a bit.

Hi emma - glad you had a nice lunch, that little boy sounds cute.  Bless him being a shepherd   
I hope it is positive...I should have let MrC say his piece first but I took over, would've been interesting to see what he had to say otherwise.  It all rides on what happens next week now  

Catch ya later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-You wouldnt of got away with that with Mr R


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

i be Mr C didnt know what had nit him when you got there


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Emma  

Minow, keeping my fingerscrossed for you  

Jellybabe, fingerscrossed for you also  

Nvh, glad you got some answers today, hope that you can get started again really quickly

Hi everyone else, still browsing all the messages, so will catch up later


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

its quiet this afternoon  

I am off for acupuncture soon so I'll bid you all good night  

Speak tomorrow  

love to all
cheesyb
xx

p.s think comedy awards are in order tonight, need a laugh


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies
Just home and caught up on your news.

*Minow* - so very sorry honey  BUT at the risk of repeating everyone else, you do still have 2 days to go till official test date, so sending you lots of         just in case sweetheart 

*Emma* - I know you said you didnt want any sympathy hunnie, so just a big hug for you 

Love to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Myra  

Bye Cheesy   

Off for a curry tonight cant bloody wait ...mmmmmmmm  

Tracy-Thanks honey


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

mmmmm curry and sag aloo


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

thats me lickin the plate clean if i had just eaten a curry!  Ohh yumm Emm!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Just trying to catch up on the *11* pages of chat you lot have created today so this comment is late ...

re: sperm counts etc, booze, smoking, stress, coffee and even the old favourite, tight pants, can affect the count, as abstinence for a couple of days before "donation" helps to build up the swimmers but, like everything, I think it's possible to get away with everything in moderation.

That said I gave up practically everything for weeks before the big performance and turned into a jittery substance-free eunouch in clown pants ...

Also I took Wellman tablets every day which seemed to help with general health and contains vits and bits which promote sperm health and quality, though they do turn your pee bright orange so it looks like you have a radioactive bladder ....

This posting is of no use really .. you may want to ignore me


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Actually Mr Wildcat, my DP took well man and that was pretty much all he did, he still drank occasionally and has always eaten rubbish food but did try to ge good  

Both his samples were very good, but the sample he gave after taking wellman was much better than before, like thousands of spermies better....

just thought id tell you guys that!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Kate we'll al be checking on here Christmas morning to see how your test goes


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I might be a bit naughty and test a couple of days early Bendy just to take some of the pressure off as I have my hubbys parents, sister, brother in and niece and nephew over with my sister her husband and Ben in the evening.

I am really looking forward to something special in my stocking  

Mr W my hubby takes wellman too but he said his pee is normal colour ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

KTx - I was also taking a huge Vit C supplement, maybe that was responsible for the irradiation :|

(I'm too modest to go into count details but apparently it was pretty good so it must have worked


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

No funny pee in this house either!  We take Vit C too....have u odd pee Mr W 

Testing before sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - I was talking to ann today about testing on xmas day.  Someone else is testing boxing day, but can you imagine going through the whole of xmas day wondering if its a +ve or -ve!  I couldn't do it, would have to get rid of the agony on xmas eve and if its a bfp then bloody great, but if it was a bfn, i would make sure I got wrecked    Not that you'll have a -ve ofcourse...still got high hopes for you  

MrW - yeh you're right, no use at all  

Bendy - thats interesting to know.  Think we should have shares in wellman and pregnacare.

Emma - enjoy your curry    Fridays come early for you eh   I'm off out tonight with friends, not sure what we're gonna eat yet though   will just see what takes our fancy, but had my carb allocation for the whole week today in a sandwich so better be good.

Who knows how to re-order your favorites on new version of explorer v7    I did it before and can't remember now.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Found it, didn't have the menu bar displayed


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you all for your lovely   and   for testing early. I can't really stand upright now as the pain is soooooo bad. I taught but goodness knows how I got through the hour and a half. Had to sit down for most of it that's for sure. Took paracetamol earlier and it hasn't touched it. Wish af would just arrive so i coulod be sure and take some whopping great pain killers to knock myself out.
Trying to look ahead (ok I know that fat lady hasn't sung yet but let's be honest it's really not looking good now) so been thinking about questions and what we could do next. I'm really trying to take a leaf out of your book Emma....but tis hard....quite a few tears along the way. It's so crap that it has to end in so much pain as well....rubbing salt in the wound and all that, but at least it should be an af free Christmas....see I'm really trying hard to find the bright side to it all.

Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

Sorry for me me again. Do just ignore me!

Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - glad your found your toolbar! 

Minow - go and lie down hun, I sometimes find that just resting hands on your tummy can ease it a little, the warmth from your hands is sometimes soothing, obviously paracetamol as this can help (although it doesn't seem to be helping you) and try and get some sleep.  I hope this is just your tummy being naught and this is a good sign, you haven't mentioned bleeding yet so this must be good.

Bendy - yeah MrW has weird pee! lol  Although he was also taking a multivat orange drink - this may have had the glow in the dark effect!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Fat lady now singing   
Af here so a definite BFN.
Once again we don't make it to test day.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Poor mr W I have vissions of hotel Paradiso with the green puke !!!!! but with orange wee


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minow


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Emma - I know you didnt want the S word but just wanted to say take care and i'm sure 2007 will be your year   enjoy your curry and shag aloo, oops meant sag aloo  

Minow - so sorry hun - go and snuggle up with dh and let it all out 

nvh - glad the follow up went well and you got your own way   good luck with the  

Wildcat - poor you still bleeding - what a complete nightmare   fingers crossed you get Mr R eh?

Bendy and Kt - sending you both lots of  

Saw you were talking about   earlier - its interesting as my hubbys sperm count and motility both dropped when he stopped drinking so he started again although in moderation and it was back up again! weird but he was happy!

big   to everyone xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well it has been quiet on here this afternoon/evening

Wildcat came over to photo my buns and what a good job she did  No else will ever do again, she's the one for me and no mistake 

Minow- sorry it hasn't worked out   Sorry you're in so much pain as well. go for the nurofen!! If you're sure it hasn't worked what difference does it make.  If its any consolation (and I know it isn't) I am suffreing in the pain dpartment myself and my head hurts.  Was going to do the ironing and have put it off. Sofa and Nigella is he only way forward tonight 

Jelly-you testing tomorrow?

MrW- I hear you on the sperm issues, just wonder what the point is sometimes. In our case, we have to have ICSI and its months away, so he may as well carry on how he wants for now. He's a good bloke, so if I ask him to leave out the alcohol after xmas, he won't mind. I intend to get slaughtered anyway, so I can't be a hypocrit!!!!  You know its grim up north, only alchohol will get us through!!!!

Emma- lunch and a curry!! Can't believe no one else picked up on that. Greedy pig!

Not much on tonight. Head is busting for some reason and so sofa is all I have planned and maybe a bit of wrapping.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots I will be watching!! Can't remember what the subject is though tonight

night night ladies


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Minow - I am so sorry af has arrived   Thinking of you


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Minow, so sorry hun to hear your news  

Sho, Glad you had some nice pics taken of your buns by Wildcat  

Wildcat, sorry to hear that you have suffered more bleeding, glad the midwife confirmed all is ok though, hopefully the hospital will be able to get to the bottom of it  

Emma, hope you enjoyed your curry  

Kt, hope all is going well with your 2ww and you also Bendy  

Hi Monkey, hope you are ok hun, i bet you are looking forward to Australia

Hi everyone else, i am off tomorrow so hopefully will be able to catch up with you all then


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Minow* - I am so so sorry to read that it hasn't worked for you. Sending you big   It is all so unfair. Hope your pain gets a bit more managable tomorrow. My af after tx was pretty painful but not nearly as bad as yours sounds. Hope you DH is on hug alert big time. Thinking of you x

*Emma* -  thinking of you, hope you and DH are OK x

*Monkeylove* - Thanks for the lovely PM. Will of course let you know how Friday goes, am hoping that there are at least some answers or steps to move forward. Hoe you are feeling a bit better.

*NVH * - Sounds like Mr C didn't know what had hit him when you spun into his office!   Hope all goes OK next week.

*Jellybabe and Kate* -  

Goodnight all. Last day at work tomorrow til after new year!!! Yipeeeeeeeee      (sorry, couln't resist using all those happy smilies, it's been a while!!)

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Ladies and MrW

Minow - so so sorry to hear AF arrived, sending you lots of   

Wildcat - glad M/wife has given you and BB the thumbs up. Hopefully the consultant will be able to put your mind at rest once and for all.     

Emma - not going to dwell but sufficient to say I'm thinking of you hon  

Ktx - hope you are resting up good and proper and that you have finally got rid of those builders and can have some peace and quiet for the rest of your 2ww. Don't forget I'm only down the road if you fancy a skinny decaff gingerbread latte, punani, muff or similar!! 

Sho - glad your buns were perfect for Lady Lichfield oops I mean Wildcat!! Sorry you're feeling rough, have a  

Jellybabe -      

Pots - pmsl at the diet!! Did you find that in Gillian McKeiths book  

Myra - it's finally here!! Good luck tomorrow hon      

MrW - are you sure you haven't been tangoed!!

Hatster, Monkeylove, Barneybear, Tash, Deb, Cheesy, Alisha, AliPali, hope you are all doing OK. Big hellos to everyone I missed (sorry not keeping up at moment)


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Fingers

Thank you hun, finally here, not sure what i am doing but thank you for the good luck wishes, so frightened as its all new to me, dreading it all but excited also  

Barney, lucky you having all that time off, i am working all over xmas   enjoy all the xmas festivities

As you can see girls, up really late as i carnt sleep, so worried about tomorrow  

see you all tomorrow, i am sure i will have loads of questions, apoligises in advance  

Happy jabbing


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

oh god i was the first on the 13th thread, how unlucky is that, bad sign,   ignore me, i am really paranoid, god help me on the 2ww


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all

Barney enjoy your last day at work love      

Minow - sorry it hasnt worked love really i am, have a super xmas and forget about it for a while, if you can   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Myra - you will be fine honey - I was really nervous about starting d/regging back in Oct but honestly it was fine - and just think what you will get at the end of it all


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Myra - bless you honey, we'll get you through it


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Cheesy - how's the cheeselet today?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies!

Myra- Good luck with it all!!! You will be fine hun. You're in the right place for any questions anyway. 

Barney-  Did I read its your last day at work today? If it is,  Bet you're glad

Wildcat-I hope you're doing ok this morning and there are no visits from midwives today 

Positive thoughts for KT, Bendy and Jelly 

Can't remember anything else

Went to bed quite early last night as I had a thumping headche for some reason. I think I'm grinding my teeth again. That's bad because I've done it so bad in the past I've broken my teeth. Woke up with the headche as well which is a sign of the grinding. Anyway, its eased now. Taking it easy today though because I can still feel it there. So I will be on the laptop today, wrapping prezzies and watching telly. Lovely dh says he will go to the supermarket for me this afternoon so I can get rid of this headache.

Anyway, lets have some laughs on here today. Come on Mr W, give us something to laugh at


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Thanks for all the good wishes  

Sho, i always grind my teeth   i get lots of headaches from doing it

Well off to do some xmas shopping today, when i can get motivated


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Myra-  for your 1st jab..what you worried about its a piece of cake you will be fine and try to think why your doing this lady  

Minow-Sorry   got you before text day, at least you did a pee stick honey   take care  

Barney and fingers -NO SYMPATHY I AM FINE THANKS  

Barney-Bet your excited last day at work and all that  

Kerry-Hope your ok
Wildcat-You taking naughty pics of shos buns eh  

Sho-Grinding teeth sounds awful honey  

Cheesy-Hope your ok 

Well had a lovely curry last night and had one drink had such a   just what the dr ordered


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning Emma!

I don't know why I've started grinding again, but my face is bloody killing me   One drink !!!!!! Whats the point in that. Oh I suppose you're being good coz you want to go straight on don't you. I understand 

Myra- the dentist wanted to give me a gum shield type thing to avoid the damage when I grind my teeth, but I stopped so I didn't bother to get it, but I think I might have to. £50 !!!!!!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Sho - I stopped giving people something to laugh at when I retired from male stripping    

It's my last day at work till the New Year so I'm keeping my head down and pretending to look busy (I can be quite good at that)

KTx - I think you meant Guesthouse Paradiso not Hotel Paradiso - one was a serious film about a writer with writer's block, the other was about the worst guesthouse in Britain (which was run by two gentlemen calledf Richatd Twit and Eddie Elizabeth Ndingombaba).

Now, here's some Thoughts of the Day:

I think a pillow should be the peace symbol, not the dove. The pillow has more feathers than the dove, and it doesn't have a beak to peck you with.

I love to go to the schoolyard and watch the children jump and scream, but they don't know I'm using blanks.

Is there anything more beautiful than a beautiful, beautiful flamingo, flying across in front of a beautiful sunset? And he's carrying a beautiful rose in his beak, and also he's carrying a very beautiful painting with his feet. And also, you're drunk.

Contrary to what most people say, the most dangerous animal in the world is not the lion or the tiger or even the elephant. It's a shark riding on an elephant's back, just trampling and eating everything they see.

Laurie got offended that I used the word "puke." But to me, that's what her dinner tasted like.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well done Mr W. That is almost as funny as the sham that is the wrapping of my presents! I sense a disapproving look coming my way from the MIL 

Nice big holiday you've got as well that'll be nice


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Pmsl have you found your twin yet   will watch child against all odds in a mimute i think


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

Well still in bl**dy pain like you wouldn't belive! Even the strongest pain killers i have got haven't got rid of it! And just tripped going up the stairs so stubbed my toe and poured very hot tea all over my hand, clothes and floor. Been up most of the night so tired and emotional.....good day ahead then!

Read all the posts.....forgot them all so   all round! Sorry! 

Man up a tree just along from our house....don't know if tree coming down or just a trim but he's very high up!

Time to re heat the hottie!
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elle you wish    urrghh dont tell me that i will probably puke now i hate anything like that  

Great minow thanks honey, so painful a.f for me then


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning Pots- I  watched and ended up getting very emotional actually. Don't know why donor issues aren't even relevant to me. I thought the donor ovary thing was amazing, but how many identical twins are out there where one has a fertility issue. Very rare I would have thought. Thank God it worked for her though. Amazing. No doubt they will develop the tehnique, but the woman will have to take anti rejection drugs for the rest of her life, or until menopause lke they do with heart transplants etc. 

I know of a woman on the Male Factor thread who was going for egg share. U fortunately for her she didnt produce enough eggs so they donated ALL of her eggs. She did find out that the recipient got a positive. That would literally have sent me mad. I would not have been able to cope with that at all. However, in a marvellous twist of fate, she got pregnant naturally right after that cycle. Amazing! Maybe different clinics have different policies on telling donors about the results of the recipient


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Sho i love a happy ending


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma, let's hope I'm having it for both of us hun! Certainly feels like it.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Em- I know, but what do you think about a hospital giving all your eggs to the recipient and leaving you with none. I thought they divided them up, and lets say you only got one, that you would get that one. I was really surprised when she said that, but like you say, there was a happy ending after everything.

Min- period pain is the worst! I have it right now


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry you've got it too Sho. I've got floods now as well....great!
Hope yours eases soon and at least we will have an af free Christmas!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Totally agree, dont think i could do egg share until i had children or a child of my own  

Minow-Keep the hottie on it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Minow- thanks for that hun!!! Nice mental image I have now


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry Sho!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots no thats Elf mcpherson


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Been on the phone for over an hour! (best friend) still playing catchup!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cant believe it pots ...im on the ball today


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

A quickie from me cause i've got work to do  

Emma - glad you had a good night last night. Still smiling I see    good on ya girl  

Barney - let us know how your follow up goes.  yayyyyyyyy last day today  

Minow - Sorry about the af pains and worst still af showing up!  Mine were really bad too and af was heavy for 2 days and then it calmed down.
Hope you get some answers from nuffield when you have your follow up  

Sho - nasty af pains for you too    go and pop some pills and rest up with a hot water bottle.  I couldn't donate my eggs if I wasn't pg either.

Myra -   with your jab

 to our 2ww girls  

Wheres gill & Ali  

Hello pots, wildcat(s), monkeylove, kate, cheesy & kerry. Sorry if i've missed anyone but there are sooooooooo many people now.
Here's a big   to everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Would you wee on me if i was on fire pots  

Elly GET OFF THE PHONE NOW  

Nvh-How are you honey its soooo quiet with out you here


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I know it has gone quiet the last couple of days


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots   im going to watch some tv 

Sho-I agree think because nvh is back at work now


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm here now although not for long as I'm now hungry for my mid morning snack so I'll be off in a sec for forage for food!

All caught up and gossiped out - it was her phone bill and she can talk for England!! (I thought I was bad!) also her phone has been broken for about 3 weeks so we had a lot of catching up to do!!! 

Minow - I hope you have taken some stronger painkillers now and that you are resting up quietly on the sofa. 

Sho - I'm just looking at the cake piccys, some nice ones in here - I'll get them to you soon, but I might have to go and rest up a bit later as I have an actual work day tomorrow! 

Nvh - work bummer.

Potsworth - lol Elf Mcpherson!    

Emma - how are you today? when are you back at work?

Jellybabe - sending you positive     for tomorrow.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I haven't got much planned Pots. Suffering with the old monthly clear out. AGONY!!!!! Oh well it will pass. I need to go out to the supermarket and stuff. Mostly done my wrapping except  a hand bag for my mom and I can't work out how to wrap the thing 

Made my soup for lunch. DH is back in about an hour so need to look busy 

Wildcat- thanks for that. No rush anyway. you're doing proper work tomorrow !!!! I'm in shock 

Where is everybody else then?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

There are different ohes pots - I bought some thats weren't that great I think it was 20 for £8.

Sho - put the handbag in a box!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I got some off a site called something diagnositics. They are those ones that you pee in some sort of receptical and dip the stick in. they are meant to measure 10ml, which s really sensitive, but I don't think they are that good. I have used the LH detectors as well by the same people and they are crap so I have my doubts about the tets. You're better ff with a high st brand or a supermarkets own to be honest. Just as good


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

But then I'd have to buy a box, and I'm too tight  I need to fund my coffee mornings


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Found it:

http://www.google.com (best place to look)/index.html

that was it Pots

/links


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm back again!

Emma - you're right its because I am back at work   i don't normally have a problem posting though    After 2 and a half weeks off nd only got today and tomorrow left, trying to cram everything in!

Sho - yep save those pennies for coffee!  You can buy those gift bags for about £1 for a cheapy shop, then you don't need to worry about how nice the wrapping is, you could even get away  with tissue paper.

Wildcat - we want to see the pics of sho's buns  

Think everyone must be out shopping for xmas


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh great - i come on to chat and everyone buggers off    in that case, i'm going to lunch  

love ya really


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hello


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm still here - sort of!

Here is one of sho's gorgeous cakes!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

blimey   thats stunning


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

It's a shame the top one is a fake!! but the little ones were all made by sho! I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Thats amazsing your a very talented lady  

Wildcat-im back to the sh*thole on monday but then only till weds then im off till the NY  pizza in the oven for my lunch..you cant tell people its a fake wildcat  

Ahhh just watched child against all odds so sad for one couple who have been having ivf for 10years or more they went to spain this time for egg donation and she was pg


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL emma - we can tell you lot - it was just for the camera!      Mmmm pizza - I'm not sure what I'm having yet, I just had scrambled egg with salmon as a snack!

I haven't watched child against odds yet - prob watch it later.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Not been posting but been following your progress. 

Emma sorry bout your bfn, next time it will be your turn. 

KT, good luck        keeping everything crossed for you. 

minow, sorry again hun. hope those pains ease soon.

anyone heard from sarah? i do hope shes ok.

Luc


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Last night was the first show of Against all odds that I have seen. I loved it! I'm hooked.   It's on Monday next week.  It's so sad to see someone get a BFN. When her phone rang ....I jumped!!!   I wish IVF was a guarantee especially since it's so difficult.   When do you stop and say .....enough is enough and it's not going to happen?? I guess everyone has their own limits.     

Since I have started all this...it has consumed me. It's all I think about.  I told husband that today and how excited I am and he said I needed to get back to work ....  Jokingly.     BUT he did say he is playing it low key because he doesn't want me to be let down.   I understand what he is saying but I'm so excited anyways and it will be a let down regardless. 

Today we did our bloodtests.  I also checked if GP has wrote letter to Woking yet??  They said they would check on it.  (SO I didn't really get an answer) .  

Pots....have you received an appointment yet? Please let me know when you do.  !!!  

WE NEED SOME BFPS!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Good to see you hun, how are you doing did you book that holiday  

Babydreams-it was very sad  

Wildcat- have a bacon buttie


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Fine thanks Em, 

we have had the holiday 3 weeks in thailand. it was great i really didnt want to come home. you were right though i have come back with a different outlook. before i really had lost all hope of ever being pg and was ready to give up but now i realise there is still hope and its not over yet. 

luc


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Minow   what can I say?  Hope you and DH are looking after each other and that the af pains ease up soon x

Emma - pmsl at Elf McPheason    Have you heard back from Woking yet about the your natural FET?

Sho - your cake is amazing.  Sorry, I'm sure you've been askd before but do you have a website?  My sister is getting married next year and I'm sure she'd like to have a look.

Myra - good luck with the jabs!

Kate - hope you're taking it easy x

Hello to Potts, the Wildcats, NVH, Ali, Alisha, Barney, Sarah, Kerry, Luc and anyone else I've misssed.

I'm off to the works party tonight - not really in the mood which isn't like me but I'm sure I'll be fine once I've got a few vodka's down my neck


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - nice piccie

Sho - what a stunning cake, its bllody beautiful

Emma - didn't get to watch winston last night but asked dh to record it...hope he has  

Babydreams - I guess it is very individual when to stop, god knows how we all manage to keep going but I guess
we have to in order to get what we want.

Just rang bupa and they said that I could get my anti body bloods paid for cause its fertility investigations.  Cool eh! Will try doc first though but at least i've got a back up plan.

hey cheesy - hows you today  

hey luc - long time no speak, hope you're doing ok you little lurker you    I hope sarah is ok too    Wow thailand, where did you go    its lovely out there.  We went to Koh Samui in August and didn't want to come home either


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Still trying to get motivated to go xmas shopping

Tash, hey hun, only one more day at work for you  i am working all over xmas and new year, but me thinks that i might get a few nasty side effects fron d/r, so i will have to take some sick leave  

Emma, hi hun, i am still siting here in my pjs, need to get dressed and do some shopping  

Sho, that cake is fab, wish i had known you when i got married  

Hi Pots, yes 1st cycle for me, hence the nerves, had my last binge last night, prawns and a lovely bottle of white wine, will have a few drinkies on xmas day though  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohh lovely Luc im so glad you went in the end you sounded like you had hit rock bottom   you both needed it and im so glad you have come back fighting..enjoy xmas and hope next year brings you a BFP    are you going to stay with Woking or go somewhere else , i know you were thinking about it 

Nvh-Bonus well done honey and so you should be covered too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Karen...i'm sure once you get to the party it will be fine, its just the thought of going thats the problem.

Myra - you'll definately have to milk the sick days, shame about working though


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - oh yeh did woking ring you back


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No i will call then later me thinks, i know what they will say...test tomorrow


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Jellybabe is being so good!!!  I don't think I could do it!!! I will be an early tester!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know she is im soooo impatient


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Emma your a good girl too!!!   you haven't tested?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - it's their standard reply though, as weird things do happen and they like you to be sure! Mind you I know how many tests you have so you may as well!!! 

Luc - so glad you went on holiday and had a fab time, it's def the attitude to have - never give up hope! 

Myra - do your shopping online - then you can post on ff at the same time!

Nvh - cool, I didn't think BUPA paid for things like that - take the freebies while you can!

I've not heard from Sarah either, I do hope everything is ok with her.

Off to get lunch now. Starving...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Babydreams i tested yesterday honey   where have you been    BFN for me honey so not holding out any hope for tomorrow but if by some miracle i get a BFP i will eat a pair of d/f's pants    

Yeah hope sarah is ok


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - yeh they pay for fertility investigations and anti body bloods are investigation in my  book    Enjoy your lunch

Emma - you did test right    kick their   for not coming back to you     they're quiet so they have no excuse!

Babydreams - you never know, you might end up waiting, the 2ww does strange things to you  

Just had to have a jacket spud for lunch cause they are still doing the christmas lunch's down stairs, so much for cutting carbs out


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - make sure they are dirty ones too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i wish ask him to dirty some up especially


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma, Yeah we are staying with woking we have some frosties to use. 

Nvh, we went to Ko Phangan (sp), Ko tao, and then Ko lanta, didnt get to Ko samui we were worried it might be really busy. i lurrve thailand its fab.

wildcat, thanks, congratulations on 15 weeks its fab sorry to hear that your still bleeding though, hope it stops soon so you can just enjoy it without the worry.

hi to everyone else. 

luc


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, pmsl, dhs pants, make sure the skid brigade have paid them a visit before you pop them in your mouth


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

dont worry Myra no pant eating from me  

Luc-Are you looking to start early next year


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Emma.....Could be a late implantation!!!!!  I Hope so!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Babydreams-No its not honey im being realistic, i know my body and how it responds to being pg im not going to clutch at straws other wise i would end up going


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I know what emma means, I know you can't tell you're pg, but I felt totally normal last time and I knew deep down it didn't work.  Damn, I so wanted to see you eat a hat or better still some skidder pants    your poor dh would be horrified if he knew we were talking about his pants like this  

Luc - sounds like you had a busy time.  Koh samui was lovely when we got married but have to admit it was a lot busier this time round.  Shame though cause it was really quiet and traditional. Now the Thai restaurants are doing intalian food  

Babydreams    we've all been told to keep quiet about emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-  pmsl will tell him soon when he calls me


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, if your dh is anything like mine, you will be lucky to find a dirty pair, my dh is obsessed with personal hygiene especially the nether region   not saying another word, my lips are well and truly sealed, anyone want to come round to mine tonight to do my jab??   what time do you guys do yours, trying to think of the best time as i work late shifts and do not get home until 9.00pm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Yeah he is religious about cleanliness, is a bit of a male tart actually  

Do your jab yourself, not sure what you should do about your jab honey, do it at 9pm when you get in then  or call woking if your not too sure


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-What sites did you go on ...or dare i ask  

I think next week is the last one not sure, i know i will be   as usual   and by the way the jabs are easy and dont sting, the stimming jabs are harder as you have to mix the drugs and suck them up


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, same here, dh is so much a male tart, and when it comes to brushing his teeth, he nearly makes himself sick as he brushes that hard   think i will do jab at 7.30pm as Woking told me to do it in the evening, but before 9.00pm, i have to do insulin jabs at work at 8.00pm so will not have time for my own and then at 8.30pm i have handover to the night staff, so i think 7.30pm will be best for me

Pots, not sure if it hurts, i will let you know tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just spoken to the Lovely Ann Hurley   she said i can do either a natural fet but the stats are lower than a medicated OR a medicated f/e/t or a full fresh cycle   confused now   cant do a unmedicated fet as soon as this a/f arrives as they are closed   me and my timing eh   

Going to the voting room me thinks and see what people think  

Pots-Firebox are one of my customers and so are iwantoneofthose.com they are very simular companies although the latter are sending out a lot more volume than firebox


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I work for a parcel carrier and we ship their parcels for them


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Afternoon all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon Bendybird


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

gadget inventor   i wish i would be a millionaire by now


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im ok thanks, went back to work today was rubbish!!

Glad to be back on the sofa!!

Hope evertone is well


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh poor bendy, xmas soon though  

Im fine thanks bored bored bored


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma have you done all your Christmas shopping?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeap i have all done before i had e/t and there all wrapped, may go and watch a film  

Have you done all yours bendy  

Pots-did you look at iwantoneofthose


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh i was going to say you could go shop, but you are very orgainised!  No, still have some to do but the pressys that i do have are wrapped and ready !!

Watch a film, that passes the time nicely


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

you only working part time Bendy?


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

boysstuff.co.uk - some fantastic stuff on there including:

USB pole dancer for the PC : http://www.boysstuff.co.uk/product.asp?id=13770&src=Home

RC tanks !!!! : http://www.boysstuff.co.uk/product.asp?id=13545&src=Home

Pooing Santa & Reindeer : http://www.boysstuff.co.uk/product.asp?id=13681&random=881344021&cid=40&subcat=&scid=

Ho-ho-ho etc

/links


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Part time, if only, normally do 8 hour shifts but today i did 6 as i had 2 hrs owed to me....wanted a short day on my first day back!

We had our nativity today in the church next door, was soo funny alll my tots cried when they saw their mummies!!  The bigger ones did very well tho!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im getting so excited as i keep feeling a bit sicky and then when i came down the stairs with no bra on my boobs hurt last night.....i know i shouldnt but i cant help it, as it can end anytime

Must not get my hopes up! Must not get my hopes up!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh I see Bendy, sorry I forgot you do shifts and not the boring old office 9-5.30 like me   yeah I dont blame you, ease yourself back in


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Cheesy not long till your on mat leave - bet you cant wait !!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW are you hinting for MrsW to buy you some xmas pressies  

Pots-might watch some porn  ..joke   not sure my brother has got me borat,the holiday and casino royale on dodgy dvds but he cant get the to me till tomorrow  

Bendy-sounds all very promising honey    nothing wrong with being excited


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no I cant wait Bendy, roll on Wednesday and Thursday morning, what a feeling   

Sore boobies sound good     mine were like kicked udders for weeks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kicked udders  

Bendy -Thats really good news babe seriously


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Could be the drugs and getting excited means  if its a bfn its harder to get over dont you think tho


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

True bendy but look at it another way, your a/f hasnt come yet so thats   to last time isnt it   and they would of implanted now as they were 3 day embies and that one on the right of your pic looks a right beauty


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

emma - we already agreed on a bah humbug Christmas so we could spend the money on stuff for BB when the sales come round, which is rather a shame as I found wildcat a rather spiffy watch the other week which I know she would have loved 

Speaking for myself I didn't want a Nintendo DS Lite, 50" plasma TV or handfuls of video games anyway ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wonder if MrsW will see that about the watch


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

emma -  already showed it to her this morning after asking if she was really, really, really, REALLY sure we weren't doing pressies at Christmas


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi   you lot

I havent had time to catch up yet, loads of boring old rubbish to do, but I will be back later............... hope you have all been behaving yourselves!

Ive missed you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW-Ahhh BB is more important though so try to resist until next year that is ...oppps no you wont be able too as BB will be having all the money spent on her/him  

Gill


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hello Gill   what's up


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - yeah I knew about the watch - gorgeous too - but for the price we could buy a cot! 

Bendy - thats a good sign hun!! Where do you work? I wonder if you'll be BB's teacher in a  few years! lol

Who mentioned porn? No good for me at the mo


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy as BB's teacher could you imagine how weird that would be   

Well im def going to go for the unmedicated fet in jan as shorter and no drugs..if i dont get a bfp as the stats are lower then will have a fresh in feb


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

its sooooooooooo quiet


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

[me=MrWildcat]tiptoes round the room ...[/me]

Anyone watching the Hogfather on Sky over the weekend?

Actually was wondering earlier about nicknames for cheesy's little one; should we call her BabyBel or MiniCheddar ?

... I'll get my coat ...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW - babybel has already been used on here....where have you been  

Wildcat - good choice about spending the dosh on bb, you'll need some maternity clothes though ed  

Emma  - Glad you got your plan sussed for tx...wish it was as clear for me  

Cheesy - it is quiet on here...where has everyone gone  

Gill -


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I was thinking about that the other day and thought mini babybel, or for a bit of class, le petite fromage


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

My finger pressed post before i was ready   

bendy - good luck   

Potsworth - sounds like you're having fun shopping


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Dunno tash   

Thanks MrW   But I "think" we are looking at Naeve or Erin or possibly Charlotte   but wont do anything till she is in my arms, please god     we looked at those names when I was bored in super Wexham   with a mozzy bite after honeymoon that took over my whole arm


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well i'm off home....cheesy all of those names sound lovely


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ok then have a nice evening


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Then you have the laughing cow range of cheeses....now laughing cow isn't very nice in english but what about
vaca que ríe
vache riante
lachende Kuh
mucca ridente
笑う牛
смеясь над корова
het lachen koe

Hmmmmm....doesnt' seem to get much better in translation either!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all!

Thanks very much for the lovely comments about the cakes. you are all lovely.

Karen I think it was you who asked about the website. It is www.thecakestall.co.uk but I'm not happy with it and it is being changed after the new year so don't let it put your friend off!! lol  

I am taking orders by the way. Especially those of you with babies on the way. you must all need Christening or welcome to the world cakes, surely 

well I'm still in agony. minow how you doing?

Hello to everyone else. jelly- you're very quiet! hope all is well with you. good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok, I'll shut up then!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sho, it's been terrible. Been puking as well! DH just gone out and got me super duper pain killers so will take them when I next can and hope it helps. Been lying on the sofa with hottie.
Sorry you're still in agony. Does it usually last long for you?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

doh, I've driven you all away  
Sorry! 
Have a nice evening all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Puking   hope you get better soon  

Pots-You just put your foot in it now...what is your 1st name then    

MrW-pmsl when you said i will get my coat  

Have a lovely evening all


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Guys Sorry I havent been around I have been at my sisters today with little Ben who was as lovely as ever.

Sho very nice buns hunny

Emma I want to see the holiday let us know what its like   sounds like you will have a busy start to 2007 but as you say if you have unmed in January you can start straight away in Feb rather than having to wait longer I just know 2007 will be your year

Tash Great news BUPA paying for the tests hun

Mr W sorry yes you are right I got the paradiso films mixed up  

Myra hope you are ok trust me after the weekend you will find all the injections etc a piece of cake honestly it gets easier and easier every day

Hope you are all ok, one day closer to testing for all us PUPO's

Jelly GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW   

Ktx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

How the   are you all?? early starts for me the last couple of days, this work lark is really messing with my ff routine  

Right then are you sitting comfortably    then I shall begin  

Bendy- sore (.)(.) love i have a good feeling for you    everything crossed sweetie  

Minow- sorry to hear your af arrived poppit  and sorry you feel so pants  

Emma- my   are sealed! I too went for a curry last night SNAP  

Sho- those buns are a sight for sore eyes, they are stunning love!   you clever old bean, sorry you feel poo with your poor head and tummy ache  

Kate-       

Myra- I am thinking of you!  good luck matey, you wont be a jabber virgin for much longer!    

Tash- I bet Mr C had to get his little hip flask out when you left the follow up meeting, scary woman   so glad you are moving forward and wicked news on the tests being covered hun   

barney "happy last day to you"   whens your follow up ?

Hi ya pots- we havent had a chat yet looking forward to getting to know you?  

Wildcat- so glad that wildkit is ok, he's causing you sleepless nights already   little pickle, I hope the bleeding p***es off so you can enjoy being preggers  

Ali- hows life? any good fancy dress parties coming up?  

Cheesy- will your bod ever be the same again me wonders   ! with giant digestive nips and a veiny old gimbo! you poor love you really have had a rough old stint! you will be back in your jeans before you know it fiver on it!    love your name choices btw I looked after a little girl called Niamh (different spelling to your choice) and she was lovely, a real star, some names of kids put me off because I associate them with horrors I have worked with!   but not that one!

Jelly-   

Karen- have fun at your do, let your hair down    

Hi luc     you little stalker, where have you been hiding? 

Sarah- you ok?  

Hi monkey sorry you have been a bit down hun   2007 has got to be all of ours    get your OZ pics up on your computer and eat, drink and be merry!  

Sorry if I missed you, I didnt mean to, love and hugs to you all!!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi pots im not talented in the slightest!   I have to admit this lot feel a bit like my family and I would be gutted to  to miss anyone out! ooo that means your family now toooo, can I have a crimbo pressie  

Believe me having to read 35+ pages with Emma, Sho, and Tash constantly rabbiting on and on and on wasnt a pleasure but hey ho!    

Love ya all really      

Yes I am starting again next week! 3rd time lucky for me      I bl**dy well hope so!

Ouch on the cysts poppit, hope all goes well! whens your cons? Is it booked yet?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wildcat- i work on the nursery on my estate so if bubs goes there i'll get to see it how cute would that be....very odd!!

I did read the last few pages but when it comes to writing it down....i forget!

myra hope the jabs go ok, good luck!

Hello to you all.....

Love BB


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes they are mine!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Gill - wow impressive on the personals!!! I'll add you to the stimming list in a few days!  Sleepless nights - yeah! and I thought I'd get a few more months where I'd get a lie in! no way! I'm up at least 3 times in the night to pee and always awake around 6.30 too, I guess BB is making me get practice in early!

Bendy - I will have to bring little BB round to check it out - we will need a nursery as I'm sure I'll go back to doing some real work at some point!  

Pots - you will get used to us all soon enough - I just hope you are keeping up! even the old timers find it hard sometimes to follow all the banter! 

Kt - dont worry about the paradiso films, MrW is a film nut and has this weird photographic memory when it comes to useless film facts and names - plus anything to do with rik mayall and ade edmonson is a winner as they are his fave!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hellooooo.......
Myra...hope the injection went ok, i bet you were surprised how easy it was  
Jelly....   for tomorrow
Bendy...sounds really good to me, sore boobies and feelin sick, i can see a BFP coming
Minow...sorry to hear AF has been so horrible, life is so cruel   
Sho...wow what am amazing cake, you r a very clever girlie....hope u are feelin a bit better hun   
Emma and Gill...must have been curry night last night cos snap, full of wind today though   
Tash...great news that your r gettin you bloods done free, hope you had a good night yesterday
Wildcat.....   to you, hubby and BB
Kate....how ya doin, glad you had a good time with your sister, cant be easy for you.
 Jules, Barney, Monkeylove, Potts, Cheesy


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Potts...to get the photo of your embies you either have to take your phone in or a camera with you at ET. They dont have a posh machine at Woking. Cool eh. xxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry have to dash...BONES is starting


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all...just a fly by from me cause gonna get cozy and hopefully in for a   tonight!  Hope I won't be leaking tomorrow   

What a busy evening i've had, only just sat down  

Ali - hope dh has got a peg for his nose with all that wind    you lot and your curries  

Emma - you've been quiet this evening  

Gill - yayyyyyyyy starting next week - fingers and everything crossed its 3rd time luck    I wasn't taking any poop from Mr C, I knew what I wanted and I went all out to get it...pitty it didn't work with a bfp though....hopefully next time for sure  

Minow - sorry for the puky evening, hope those pills have done the trick

Sho - poor you with those nasty af pains! hope you're all better tomorrow

Pots - forgot to put the oven on....have these lot been distracting you    Reveal your real name  

Kate - hows the 2ww going  

Another night over for you 2wwers!  

Now I have probably missed loads, but hey, its past 9 and i'm in the mood for love    

Catch ya later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill and Ali-Your like 2 little stalkers i dont know if i ate poo on toast would you do it too   

Gill-There working you like a dog at the moment arent they...wonder why     oopps love ya  

Pots-Hmmmm let me think give me a clue   Evelyn?? Agatha 

Kate-Ahh bet Ben is a little cutie hopefully all this baby stuff is rubbing off on you  

Myra-Hope the jab went ok  

Good luck to Jellybabe for tomorrow


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all having lovely evenings. Sorry I haven't been around much for a few days, work is absolutely manic still, am just wondering when the Xmas slowdown will start, but it doesn't look like it will happen this year   Been working from 8 - 7 every day. Am not working this Saturday though as I have a hair appt, xmas shopping to finish and our wokr do in the evening. I have Monday off to recover from the w/end as seeing Georgie "I wasn't asleep in my car"" Michael on Sunday night!! 

Am disappointed that everyone was saying hello but noboday remembered Fingers  

Jelly - good luck for tomorrow hon      
Bendy - sounds like some good pg symptoms there       
Minow and Sho - hope you are feeling better
Wildcat - lovely photo!!
Sho - lovely cakes mmmmmmm!!
Emma, Gill and Ali - mmmmmm curry!!!
Ktx - hope you are doing Ok and you had a lovely day with lickle Ben!!
Myra - hope your jab went OK - first one over now!!
Tash - enojy your 'cozy' evening 
Pots - Laura Erin Potsworth - very pretty  
Gill - not long to go now hon - def 3rd time lucky for u
Cheesy - lovely names, so pretty - I  have a thing about Irish names anyway!! 
Deb - is that house of yours finished yet?
Ali - how are you hon?
Sarah - where are you hon - hope you are OK?      

Alisha, Jules, barney bear, Monkey and everyone else


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Evening girls, well as you can see i survived the 1st jab  

Thank you all for your good luck wishes, love you all  

Catch up properly tomorrow

Nite Nite


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done Myra


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!

Off to work again today     "how very very dare they.........", got the works christmas do tonight and then my friend is taking me to see little Britian in Hammersmith Sat night as a christmas surprise! Lucky old me!

Myra- clever you   

Have a good day you lovely lot! catch ya later


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Spill on the other middle name Laura - we don't have secrets on this thread you know  

Morning Ladies!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all especially kerry    I don't think anyone intentionally forgot you, there's just sooooooooooo many people on here now.

Laura - spill the beans on the middle name  

Gill - sorry I missed ya    hope you have a good time tonight at the xmas do and I love little britain, you'll have such a laugh.  What a nice surprise.

Jellybabe - good luck today    

Minow/Emma - test day today as if you need reminding.  Are you or did you do a hpt       Had to ask  

Myra - glad the jab went well

Well i've got dh's xmas do tonight.  Its in his partners pub in Surrey. Can't remember the name, but its a Thai restaurant/Pub/B&B.  I also had my works do tonight but can't be bothered with that    same old...same old....everyone trying to snog everyones face off!  how very very day they


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Tash - wasn't really bothered, I struggle with remembering who is on the thread now!!   Although thought you had forgotten me because I haven't been on board much   Enjoy DH's work do tonight - whereabouts in Surrey is it?

Pots - I like the name Constance


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

LCP...sounds like some kinda of medicine    Its lovely really  

Kerry - its in Claygate.  I think we all know each other pretty well and everyone seems to be pretty busy at the moment with xmas shopping and
coffee meets, so its hard to keep up with who's doing what.

I have just managed to get myself an appointment from the doctor and guess what..............  She said I could have all my bloods
done there, so having HIV 1&2, Hep B, Hep C, FSH, LH & Oestradial plus all my anti body tests...  
Will have to leave work at 3.15 today - what a bummer eh  

Where are you all hiding


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Tash- how very dare you ask that question   BFN   told ya  glad the dr's doing your tests  

Hello Laura Constance how are you  

Kerry-George Michael eh was he good  

Gill-Little Britain im jealous cant wait to hear about it  

Myra-Well done on your 1st jab wait till those s/e kick in   

Well d/f is off today so wont be on much today, plus having my hair chopped at 1.30   he gone to the shop to get some bread so he can make me a bacon sarnie


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Just a quickie to say I won't be online much today as I'm having my hair done in a minute then I'm working this afternoon on a video shoot! so please don't chat too much or it will take HOURS to catch up later! lol

Good luck jellybabe - sending you      for today.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just round the corner from me Tash!! I might have to come and stalk you!! Glad GP agreed to do bloods.

Emma - not seen GM yet - it's Sunday.... 

Wildcat - what kind of video


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Dont ask what kind of video honey might be something naughty


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - had to ask the question    Enjoy your bacon sarnie, i'm starving!  Having your hair cut too, you and wildcat copying each other    I'm having my lady garden done today too but I doubt it will be as relaxing as yours    gonna give you a   whether you like it or not, but more to say what a fab attitude!  

Wildcat - another lady having her hair done today! Are you having it coloured today?  No chance of it being to chatty on here without you and emma  

Kerry - enjoy georgie, i'm jealous   I'll be wondering all evening if you are watching me    Small world eh  

Potsworth - the P came from 'potsworth'  Laura Constance Potsworth.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl   Laura Constance Potsworth


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-no date yet, we figured having a baby is more important as we can get married anytime, but having a baby you dont have so much time to do...so hopefully we will have a baby at our wedding.

By the way girls who went to Lesley, she was wrong for me too, said i would be pg in dec after my 2nd attempt


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - ahhhhhhhh baby at your wedding, thats lovely.....
I went to lesley, although I must say that the timings she gave didn't add up!  The tx couldn't have worked with me ending up with a baby at the end of next year    So I guess my reading still stands.  Minow had a reading too.

Pots it is then


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Happy Friday  

Jelly -    

Emma, bubba at the wedding sounds wonderful, really special   

Gill - dont work too hard honey and yes we may go for Niamh aswell as a spelling as all my family inc parents are Irish and we are the only english generation, altho Emma thinks Bernie off catherine tate reminds me of her     certainly have a few anuties like that out in the sticks, for sure  

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello everyone

Thanks for all your nice messages hoping that I cheer up. PMT has lifted now and I am no longer a grumpy old cow. Why do we have to put up with such nasty hormones?

Minow - hope you are feeling better and can have a lovely relaxing sofa and duvet day today

Kerry - enjoy George Michael - I went to see him almost 20 years ago - how old does that make me feel! 

Jellybabe -    for today

Postworth - I think Constance is a nice name - old fashioned names are definitely back in fashion - I would definitely choose one for my baby

Myra - well done on your first jab 

Kate and Bendy - sending loads of    thoughts. I am sure we are going to have BFPs from both of you.

Gill - not long to go know for you -   . Enjoy your xmas party and Little Britain.

NVH - great news about the blood tests - I think I will have to try that one too next time

Emma - glad you enjoyed your curry and drink - I wish I could stick to just one drink....

Sho - the cake looked wonderful. Hope you are feeling better and I think we may well be cycle buddies as I don't think I will be starting until June either.

Barney - good luck with your review at Woking

Ali - hi! I never seem to be on here at the same time as you these days - hope all's well.

Cheesy - not long to go now - I am v jealous

 to Wildcat - enjoy your hair appt and video shoot - sounds very glamorous!

I know I will have missed someone so sorry....

We're off to the Midlands this weekend to visit the inlaws - lucky me!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girls

Having the most flippin terrible af day ever here....did do the test as Woking say you have to, obviously BFN. 
Good news though is that we had a grade 1-2 and a 2-3 embryo so we can produce good enough quality, even if it didn't work and even if we can't produce many. Not such good news is that follow up is not till Feb as they are fully booked! Still we weren't going to rush into anything anyway so I guess it doesn't matter.

Anyone heard from Jelly? Thinking of you my love if you read this.

Got to head off for some weekend gigs later today so hoping things ease a bit by then, can hardly move from the bathroom as so heavy....but it can't go on for ever so hoping if it's coming out like this it will be over quicker?!

Sorry no personals other than to Jelly

 to all
Minow x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Good morning all you lovely ladies

First day of my Christmas holidays, you would think I'd be in a v good mood. Nope, been in tears already this morning. AF due so maybe hormones a bit  . Got a Christmas card for DH's old boss and his partner who we are also quite good friends with and it was signed from x, x and bump. DH must've known and didn't tell me but I have told him that I want to know when he hears someone's news so that I don't feel I am the last one to know. It is good news for them but I just felt    and then hated myself for being such a cow. Next card I opened had a pic of my friend's little boy meeting Santa on it, more 

Sorry to be so bah humbug, I am sure this time of year is esp hard for all of us, just makes you realise that it is another year going by...

I am going to get my hair cut, so hopefully that might cheer me up!

xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Barney        

Minow - hope the pain eases off soon love


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Another quickie in between as I'm sat here with the red hair dye on, have to go and wash it out in a bit! It's a foot fetish video, the single most boring thing in the world (but it pays well!) I have ex page 3 model Linsey Dawn McKenzie arriving in an hour, then I will spend the next 2 hours filming closeups of her feet for the pervy guy in New Zealand who pays her and me to do this - this is his 4th one now - he is obsesssed by her feet and the video's are alwasy the same! lol, still I'm not complaining as long as he pays me to shoot the film!  What a life! lol

No news from Jelly yet?

Monkeylove, you missed me hun, but I don't mind as I'm not exactly hot on the personals myself right now! 

I hope everyone else has a more interesting day than me planned.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Barney    Its so hard isn't it, but your turn will come.  Hope you get a good head massage!  When is your follow up, seem to be loosing track of things     We all know what you are going through.

Monkey - glad the pmt has gone, its a crazy thing isn't it!    Enjoy the midlands, we're up in worcs on xmas day.  Its really nice there so I don't mind at all.  Be polite now won't you  

Minow - awwwwwwww poor you, my af was really heavy for 2 days then eased off after my bfn, hope yours does the same.  Won't be much fun gigging with that pain.  Glad you are looking forward though, it will happen and as you say your eggs/embies were good this time.  All heading in the right direction.

Hi cheesy - how you doing today....how many days left for you  

Emma must be stuffing her face with a bacon sarnie....lucky cow  

Wildcat - can't believe you are doing a foot fettish video....I knew I there was a market out there for me somewhere    I hope they don't smell    You would have thought he would want her dollies, but ohhhhhhhh no, its her feet, how flattering


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well no exciting day for me today, off to work at 1.00pm, what joy

Emma, have a fun day with df, wish i was staying home with mine, as for the s/e not sure how long they take to kick in although had tummy ache last night, dh said that its all in my mind, although i did shout at him this morning over an egg  

Tash, glad you are getting all your bloods done, have fun at the xmas party tonight 

Wildcat, videoing someones feet, have fun  

Hi to Gill, fingers, Pots, Minow, Cheesy, Monkey, Ali, Kt and everyone else, have a good day


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Just 3 working days after today tash and I cant wait


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i just did a massive post and lost it!!!!!! I did loads of personals as well.

Can't be bothered to do it all again now. Will have to do it in stages, but hello for now


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Sho, hope you are well hun


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Wildcat....Video my feet and see if he notices


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll start with Barney- you have been kicked in the guts this morning with that. What bad luck having two stinky cards like that back to back. I  feel like you though, I would prefer to be pre warned as far as possible so I can attach a fake smile on my face in preparation, but tis not always possible. I bet your dh just didn't want to be the bearer of bad news and probably never thought they would sign the card from the bump. Nevermind. When your turn comes, you can wher a T-shirt that reads, "I'm pregnant, Up yours!" on it. I want to have one made for myself, but I would only where it in doors for fear of upsetting someone, but it would make me feel good while I vacuum the house.  

monkey- Great!! so glad I will have someone to be my cycle buddy. I thought every one would have left me well behind by then. I think most people will have gotten pregnant and gone by the time I startm so good to know I will be in good company with you 

any news from Jelly? Hope it went ok this morning 

Sarah thinking of you as well. 

Lets try that much and see what happens?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello Pots. I've got to say Constance is hilarious    you in turn can laugh at me though. My middle name is alice, which is equally as ridiculous

As you can see, Wildcat is not here she is in fact getting in weird positions taking footage of someones extremities, althugh it woud be nice to have her here photographing my buns 

NVH- get your massive minge sorted out!!

Minow- I'm still with you on the AF thing. I won't tell you what I just passed into the toilet. suffice to say I may need a blood trnsfusion! Vile 

cheesy- not long to go now!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Myra- i am fine thanks love, how was your jab experience. I bet it wasn't as bad as you thought it would be


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Say hello to Linsey for me i used to go to a bar in croydon called pals and have spoken to her a few times  plus i used to do some stuff in the daily sport myself back in the day    d/f not happy about it though  


Barney-Cheer up hun its xmas  
Sho-Morning love  
Cheesy-Yeah Bernie and you are soooo simular   
Pots-No you cant be bridesmaid   

Hello to everyone else

A/f has come at bloody last   so now hopefully i will be able to have a fet in middle of jan


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hair washed - got to dry it now, then I'm really off for the rest of the afternoon.

Only Linseys feet will do - he would notice! this is the 4th DVD I've done for him now!!! I also filmed her last DVD that she sells on her website, when you do this stuff all the time - it's not that interesting - really!!!  I get more involved in lighting angles, camera positions and other technical crap than anything else.

Pots - yeah I can get her autograph, what's your DH name? If I have time to pop on and check I'll ask her to sign to him personally! lol

Oooo Emma - you naughty girl! lol I will say hello


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - talk about one extreme to another, one day its photographing cakes, and the next is toes! and fettish toes at that    I would love to be a fly on the wall at wildcats house.  Love the idea of the t shirt  

Wildcat - i can imagine it can get boring though, how long is the recording    can't you just put the camera on a stand and leave missy and her toes to it  

Myra - better get your skates on!  what time did you do your jab  

Cheesy - only 3 days to go....lucky you.  It must be such a great feeling to know that you are not going back there and having little cheesy....

Emma - thought you looked like a page 3 with those dollies....    when did you do that    how interesting.....I wanna see the pics & i don't mean that in a pery lady way either    Starting FET in middle of Jan


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Daily sport Emma   come on spill the beans


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

It was in my silly younger yeahs from 1998-2002 went out with some footballers and one of jordans ex's who i regret as he is a total tw&t over a period of time and the press found out and it went from there really, it was pre dollys and after dollys too,


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sho, jab, not to bad, although i sat looking at the needle for 10 minutes before plucking up the courage, dh was sitting there laughing at me, i told him if he didnt stop laughing i would stick it in him instead

Tash, did it at 7.30pm, as they said do do it in the evening but before 9.00pm, so i will be jabbing myself at work tonight

See you all later, must dash


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wildcat - I didn't miss you out - you even had a extra special yellow hello! Have fun with the foot video - DH says I have beautiful feet (aaaahhh) so maybe I should get you to shoot a similar video for him?

Barney - sorry you are feeling down love - that's exactly how I was feeling earlier this week. I think Christmas is a really hard time - I can't help thinking that's another year gone past without a baby and a pg and it always seem to be the time when you're looking back on what has happened in the previous 12 months which just seems to rub it in even more. And the pmt hormones don't help at all! Hope you feel better soon and enjoy your haircut.

Sho - I like the name Alice as well! Ok, maybe I'm just weird. Yes, everyone else will be pg before we start but then it will be our turn - hurrah!

NVH - I am always nice to my MIL I'll have you know. She thinks i am star DIL (the other one is a real cow, never helps with the washing up etc so it's easy for me to get brownie points!). But I warn you I may need to vent afterwards..... It's just a good job the visit didn't coincide with my PMT - now that could have been interesting!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Pmsl you can hold my train


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots i will pm you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - did you go out with dane bowers (sp)?  PM me too    i don't like to miss out!  Look at you with your footballers wives history  

We are all sooooooooo intrigued now...

Monkey - star DIL eh    my in laws are great too.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks girls, it really helps to know that you all know how I am feeling. Am sure I will be fine tomorrow but today I feel a bit wobbly. Got follow up later today with Mr R, made my list of questions up last night so hoping that it all goes well.

Meeting DH there but am a bit p***ed off with him as he came rollling in last night at 2ish I think after a Christmas night out and proceded to bash his way about the bedroom trying to get undressed!  He then spent ages trying to get his shoes off (kilt ones that tie round your leg!!!)until I had finally had enough, switched the light on and untied them! Men...Sorry, no ofence meant Mr W! 

So much for haircut cheering me up - got there only to see that the girl doing my hair has a v large bump! Just one of these days  I smiled when I saw it!! Haircut is nice so I do feel a bit better now! No more moaning from me today, I promise!

*Sho* -     I am def getting one of those t shirts!!!!!!!!!

*Monkeylove, Cheesy and Potsworth* - Thanks for your kind words, it really does help.

*Minow* - Hope you are OK 

*Jellybabe* -


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

NVH - I assure you it's only because the other DIL is a real monster! I am the star only by not actually being nasty to my MIL so not much of an achievement!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Barney - there are bumps everywhere, glad you like your hair. Its hair fettish day today on here    

Monkey - does that mean you get better pressies


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma Pm me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I SOO need to know!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*NVH * - Meant to say thanks to you too. I keep telling myself it will be my turn soon and when it is it will be    When it happens for us all it will be soooooooooo special.

Meant to say to that Lesley's reading for me was not correct either. She said I would get pg this go and I didn't. Emailed her as so many other bits seemed true and she did say that maybe it was just the timing that was wrong. My sister got a reading tho and nothing was really right and Lesley ended up giving her her money back.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Emma* - Please PM me too, might be jsut what I need to cheer me up!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right off to the hairdressers, cheesy or nvh or potts pm bendy and barney for me please


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

gosh we're all so nosey aren't we     we could have out own chick flick mag on here  

Barney - good luck with your follow up today, hope you get some answers but don't be surprised if he puts it down
to luck.  Although I insisted on getting checked out for anti bodies, they can't really refuse and my doc is doing them.  Its your
choice at the end of the day and one less thing to worry about.

Bendy - where did you appear from  

Enjoy emma


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

You monkey


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im back home  for my lunch..yumm


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

I have to know who now as well - will someone PM me too please!

NVH  - MIL is rubbish at presents - DH used to be as well (after having been taught by his mum) but I have him well-trained now!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Please PM with the gossip NVH, Potsworth or Cheesy. I so want to know!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pm'd ya girls


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Tash! Looks like an impressive list but have to say, I only know one name on the list! Not into football at all.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I don't know any of the footballers....


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*NVH* - What does the antibodies test consist of? Can you get it done at the gps?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

sorry pots did I steel your thunder  

Barney - it depends on your doc really.  I had the normal bloods done there anyway and just said that I need them repeating and also
would it be possible to have all the antibody ones too, obviously aftter i said I have two failed cycles....get the symptathy vote in there too  
Nuffield should give you a list of them.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*NVH* - What can they do when the results come back? Is there a different protocol or drugs that can help? you are such a font of knowledge!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - bet your on the 'ball' of the time    or should i say balls  

barney - thats where my knowledge ends    I presume they give you some drugs to counter act the antibodies I guess.  MrC told me that they don't normally suggest about doing them until someone has had 3 mc' or so, but i ain't wainting for that to happen    Personally I think they should do it before tx.  I know they can be exspensive but its well worth it if they find out that there is something wrong. I mean, in the whole scheme of things, whats an extra couple a hundred quid or so....besides if you have a nice gp, they'll do it for free    might as well get something from the nhs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots    maybe thats where you're going wrong, you should be on the willy  

Off to see some children singing carols in our reception - ahhhhhhhh, be back soon


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Pots & Tash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Can you imagine trying to shove a testicle up ya   its just not possible  

The kiddies in reception were between 5 and 7 and they were sooooooooooooo cute!  We even had some actions too.  I only knew a way in a manger and we wish you a merry christmas.  Hadn't even heard of the other songs...gosh haven't times changed


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh My God!!!1 Pots has slotted right in with the filth!

Barney- I'll get you one of those t shirts when the time is right 

Pots- rest assured, Wildcat only took snaps of my cakes, nothing else, oh she did take a snap of my pussy as well   Paddy the cat!

NVH- carol singers!!!! not my favourite to be honest

My MIL is the worst cook in the world bar none!!!!  The woman cuts up pizza with kitchen scissors!!!! top worst meal of all time is the banquet she served up of:

pilchards
spam, 
egg mayonnaise (actually that naff sandwich filler from morrisons. Neither of us like egg)
tomatoes (neither of us like tomatoes)
bread and butter
croquets

Oh yes, the worst meal of all time!! Who the hell eats spam nowadays??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Your mum has pure class sho   the kiddies were sooooooooooooooo cute.  They were in pairs holding hands.  ahhhh

Here are some jokes, you may have read them before

>Marriage - Part I
>
>Typical macho man married typical good-looking lady and after the wedding,
>he laid down the following rules:
>
>"I'll be home when I want, if I want and at what time I want and I don't
>expect any hassle from you.  I expect a great dinner to be on table unless 
>I
>tell you that I won't be home for dinner.  I'll go hunting, fishing, 
>boozing
>and card-playing when I want with my old buddies and don't you give me a
>hard time about it.  Those are my rules.  Any comments?"
>
>His new bride said, "No, that's fine with me.  Just understand that there
>will be sex here at seven o'clock every night ......whether you're here or
>not."
>
>(DAMN SHE'S GOOD!)
>
>************************************
>
>Marriage (Part II)
>
>Husband and wife had a bitter quarrel on the day of their 40th wedding
>anniversary!
>
>The husband yells, "When you die, I'm getting you a headstone that reads:
>
>"Here Lies My Wife - Cold As Ever "
>
>"Yeah?" she replies.  "When you die, I'm getting you a headstone that 
>reads:
>
>
>"Here Lies My Husband -  Stiff At Last"
>
>>
>(HE ASKED FOR IT!)
>
>******************************
>
>Marriage (Part III)
>
>
>Husband (a doctor) and his wife are having a fight at the breakfast table.
>Husband gets up in a rage and says, "And you are no good in bed either," 
>and
>storms out of the house.
>
>After some time, he realizes he was nasty and decides to make amends and
>rings her up.  She comes to the phone after many rings, and the irritated
>husband says, "What took you so long to answer the phone?"
>
>She says, "I was in bed."
>
>"In bed this early, doing what?"
>
>"Getting a second opinion!"
>
>
>(YEP, HE HAD THAT ONE COMING, TOO!)
>
>******************************************
>
>Marriage  (Part IV)
>
>
>A man has six children and is very proud of his achievement.
>
>He is so proud of himself, that he starts calling his wife, "Mother of Six"
>in spite of her objections.
>
>One night, they go to a party.  The man decides that it's time to go home
>and wants to find out if his wife is ready to leave as well.
>
>He shouts at the top of his voice, "Shall we go home 'Mother of Six?'
>
>His wife, irritated by her husband's lack of discretion, shouts right back,
>Anytime you're ready,  Father of Four."
>
>
>(RIGHT ON, LADY!)
>
>**************************************
>
>Marriage  (Part V)  The Silent Treatment
>
>
>A man and his wife were having some problems at home and were giving each
>other the silent treatment.  Suddenly, the man realized that the next day,
>he would need his wife to wake him at 5:00 am for an early morning business
>flight.
>
>Not wanting to be the first to break the silence (and LOSE), he wrote on a
>piece of paper, "Please wake me at 5:00 am"  He left it where he knew she
>would find it.
>
>The next morning the man woke up, only to discover it was 9:00 AM and he 
>had
>missed his flight.  Furious, he was about to go and see why his wife hadn't
>wakened him, when he noticed a piece of paper by the bed.  The paper said,
>It is 5:00 AM.  Wake up."
>
>
>Men are not equipped for these kinds of contests.
>
>**************************************
>
>God may have created man before woman, but there is always a rough draft
>before the masterpiece.
>
>>
>SEND THIS TO SMART WOMEN WHO NEED A LAUGH AND TO MEN YOU THINK CAN HANDLE 
>IT


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- she ain't my mom!!!!!! 

my mom can cook


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

where's JellyBabe


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ooops    sorry sho.. should've known better really eh       Did you pick up your cooking skills from your mum?

Pots - it didn't take you long to come out of your shell did it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't know  Hopeing her absence isn't a bad sign


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Me too  

Sho - are you planning to update your website soon


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

I know I'm new to this thread but I'm really shocked by all the BFN's. Is it normal to have so many?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

afternoon all
just popping on to see if any news from Jellybabe  or sarah 

Sorry Minow 
Emma  ( a hug won't hurt!) 
Hope the follow up goes/went well barney 
luc good to see you back 
com'on Bendy  com'on Bendy  com'on Bendy 

Not long now for you ladies to finish work ... 

still haven't done *any* christmas shopping  Do it all tomorrow love the hustle and bustle of christmas. the best is xmas eve shopping - its so exciting


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

20 minutes and counting til I finish for christmas - yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy     

Hope sarah's ok too  

Babydreams - who knows, we ask ourselves the same questions    surely nuffield must have a run of bfp's soon. Most of us have had 1 go at tx since being on here so its not a lot really.  But still it would be brill to see some more bfp's without a doubt  

Alisha - can't believe you haven't done any shopping yet, rather you than me...you brave lady


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Yay! 18 minutes


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH-  nearly there!!

Yeah I am going to update it. I don't think it looks professional enough. I want it to look really slick. 

Pots - glad you liked the site. Feel free to place an order 

Alisha- you are MAD!!!! Who wants to go anywhere near a shop on xmas eve??!!! I got it all done by mid November this year (for the first time) and it was great!! The closer you get to xmas, everything looks grubby and dirty in the shops because its all been picked up looked at and then dumped! I'll never forget going to M&S on xmas eve once and watching two middle aged women fighting over a carton of fresh custard!!!  insanity gone mad!!!!   Good luck honey, you are going to need it!

Baby- unfortunately you will discover that there is actually moe chance of it not working than there is of it working. I think a high percentage of people conceive eventually (like withint 3-5 ) cycles, but there are alot of negatives. I know that the statistics for your aged group with ICSI (don't know IVF because I never look) is 50% per transfer getting a pregnancy and unfortunately not all of those will get a baby at the end.   it really is tough. Maybe all the ladies that are getting the BFPs don't use this site  Don't know. Next year will be full of positives though you watch


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Tash - lucky you enjoy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

just wanted to come by to say I hope you all have a happy Christmas. For those who Santa can, I hope he brings you the best Christmas pressy, for those of us he can't I hope you all have the chance to re charge your batteries and start 2007 fit and raring to go coz it will be our year  

I'm off working this weekend and then next week is so full, with visiting family, work and funeral (wed) that I don't think I'll be on and then we are away 'till the new year so here's hoping either Christmas or the New Year will make all our dreams come true.

  to you all

Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I can't believe you have to go in next week Cheesy!! Go sick for the last 2 days


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Where's the icon to move your text from left to right alisha - can't find it, hence my post with a line through it 

Sho - it will look great when its all finsihed.

WE'LL ALL GET PREGNANT IN 2007    

Am off now - yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy catch you all sometime over the weekend....enjoy y'all


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sho that's so funny - I spose thats why I like it cause people go slightly nuts and frantic but the energy (without sounding too cosmic) is unreal! 
Oh you should never pick up the top thing in a shop - I always root around for the stuff at the back!

 nvh


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Happy xmas Minow!!! Bloody hate funerals, I always have to go to bed afterwards, so draining. Hope it isn't too bad for you

Have great xmas, as best you can anyway, and yeah, lets all be really positive for next year


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I wish Sho, my concience would get the better of me   

Happy christmas to you too Minow, relax and unwind


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

nvh its the M


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

pls can someone pm me about footballers etc!!

Pots - think it is pronounced sea - sea


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

*Happy christmas Minow and All the very best for 2007 *



NVH said:


> WE'LL ALL GET PREGNANT IN 2007


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

see ya NVH!!! 

you're mad! I would sack that right off and let them do their next best thing. 2 days!! All that mat leave.....  Are going back there?  Loads of girls in the Army say they are going back, and then don't to ge the maternity package.

Pots I would have said see see


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

We should have done a Woking thread proper xmas party, you know like an office party. Damn, wish I'd thought of that earlier.

Never mind, we can have a summer one or something


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Cheesy that stinks! that's so mean   

sho A summer one with bumps 

pots why was i thinking sechi? is that an italian pronun?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

its a pretty name   
someone at work is Cecily  which is similar


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- use what ever name or spelling you like. My name is spelt in a way that always caused problems at school and still does over the phone but I don't mind it now. Where is the emphasis going to go? First syllabal or the second? why not just use the whole name and shorten it among yourselves


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

MYOB


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

My christmas tree


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Shona ?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ALisha- nice bush!   

Maybe


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

cheers hun 

IT IS!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Like I'm going to be bullied by you lot   

it is that Alisha but not spelt the same. I'm not precious about my anonymity or anything, I don't mind meeting up with everyone and telling people my name, but I worry about people I know finding out we're infertile. Weird really!! and probably very stupid


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

totally know where you're coming from on that too - i've mentioned it before but alisha is not my name for those reasons   got to go for a physio appointment ahhhhhhhhhhh right now!! see ya all and have a lovely weekend


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Enjoy the pain of the physio!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Going myself. Got a cream chees filling to do for a carrot cake


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

dont worry Pots they know mine aswell and I dont care


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ok ladies off soon for the weekend, have a good weekend ya'll and catcha Monday   

Jelly - any news honey      

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all!

I wanna know who Emma was dating I bet it was harvey's dad 'Dwite York" or whatever he was called! someone let me know please    Hi Emma  

Wildcat- what a job   who on earth gets the horn from feet I ask you  

Tash enjoy your do! I think I went there for a wedding reception is it called the 'Golden Fleece' ?   I adore Thai food! yummy

well done Myra  

Sho- you make me chuckle   

Pots your a smutty little Minx I see welcome!  

Hi to Ali Bendy Cheesy Minow Monkey Barney Alisha Jelly sarah Karen Baby and anyone I missed   
Going for a soak now and then get in the festive spirit!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

OMG i have a victoria beckham bob   already had an "alright gorgeous" off some bloke as i was heading back to my car  

You lot crack me up wish i had of been there  

Gill-Do you know yet??

Alisha-Loving the tree


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ooh new hair!!!!! Always good. A change is as good as a rest they say


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Monkey - sorry hun, I was skim reading so I must have missed that - I was in a rush this morning as I had so much going on and little time to do it - just goes to show my addiction level to ff - can't stay away!!!  

Potsworth - Got your autograph - he will love it, only on a bit of notepad paper but it's written to him peronsally! - PM me your address and I'll post it to you.  Oh and I would have said Seh See too..

Emma - how is the new haircut? Do we get to see a pic?

Barney - how was the follow up?

Nvh - I can imagine shoving a testicle up there (no I haven't tried it) but I've seen that many weird things in my time that nothing would surprise me any more! lol 

Minow - sorry you have to work this weekend, although you will probably enjoy it as it's normality, I hope you are not in pain any more though as that sucks.

Sho - your MIL's cooking is like my MIL's cooking - I think they are both northern, must be something in the water up there!

Alisha - WOW nice tree!!!

Gill - lots of guys get the horn from feet - I was surprised too, but foot fetish is HUGE!!! I love to have my feet pampered so at the foot parties I used to go to I'd let them give me foot massages - it was wonderful! 

Hi to everyone else - I only did personals based on the last 6 pages! lazy eh!  No word from Jellybabe


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Updated list - no word from Jellybabe though so she is still listed as testing

If you have any dates to add - shout them out!

The Woking Ladies & Gents - Who's who

*Waiting to Start * 
Gill5164 - 20th December d/regging
Emma74 (unmed FET) - January
Gretel - Starts Jan
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 Apr
Sho28 - Lap in March? 
Scaredy Cat - Appointment in Dec ??
Strawbs
Nibbles
LadyTara
Karen 1975
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
AliPali - February 
Miracle1978 
Luc 
Steffan
Citygirl
ballimac
Alisha
Monkeylove
BarneyBear
Fingersarecrossed
Jules77
babydreams219
NVH 
Hatster
Beanie35
Potsworth
Minow

*D/Ring * 
Myra - 14th December start

*Stimming* 
Budgie - don't know the dates!

*2WW * 
Jellybabe - Testing 15th Dec
Bendybird - Testing 19th Dec
KTx - Testing 25th Dec

*Waiting for First Scan - BFP *

*Beans on Board * 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/07
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD?
Sarah38 - (Au Natureal!) - EDD
I wish - EDD

*Woking Babies * 
Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Your very good at the old list arent you   hidden talent me thinks  
Yeah i will get d/f to take a pic when i am dressed up as i have my dressing gown on tonight i was covered in hair and so were my clothes


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yuk  itchy hair!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emm wasnt your hair long?

Bet it looks lovely


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

now shes a posh spice lookie likie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Yeah it was very long down past my boobs   had the extensions taken out (which were only in really to thicken my hair up) but i love it thought d/f would go mad as he hates short hair and loves it  

Sho-  i wish i had her money and her d/h


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im not liking the 66 in my bubbles!

We'll need a piccie soon!

How is everyone?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Sorted it for you


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Really! Never been into him, he's a big woofter. What is that voice as well, comes across as a simpleton. I prefer my men a bit rougher


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice eye candy though and not bad looking in a pair of pants


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Who am I into at the moment

Always Denzel Washington

Always Brad Pitt

Recent fancy men are James Morrison (don;t know why, not really attractive)
Ioan Gruffydd
Daniel Craig

Wait I'm sure more will come to me...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah Denzel is mmmmmmm yummy  
Pharell williams is nice
brad pitt
oh and that freddie lundberg he is yummy
im still thinking .........................


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

never heard of Freddie Lundberg!!!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Don't get why people ar einto that Russell brand character either

I always like Jordan from New kids on the Block and Jay from Five. They are getting back together so I can reignite the fire between us


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Plays for Arsenal   do a google search he is yummy 

Urgghh i know russell brand   

Ohhhh no cant agree on jordan from nkotb


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Right got to go now for some snggle time with dh xx

I'll look for him tomorrow then xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See ya


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey come on girls let me in on the gossip!  What's this about footballers? Can I have a PM too?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OOooo David Beckham and Brad Pitt with freddie whatshisname - YES PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

What about Frank Lampard too?


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Now then, give me Ronaldo anytime!  Cor what I wouldnt do with him!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you lot are   mad


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

emma - noone pm'd me with those mens names    .......

It's robbie for me - that twinkle in his eyes, or if I am feeling in the mood for someone a bit more mature - there is something about Art Malik that does it for me everytime!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya,
Any news yet from Jellybabe   
Emma....i want to know to     ......love Freddie and Thierry....yummmmmeeeeee 
 ...especially to Kerry   
Tash...hope you had fun  
Gill....no dressing up planned at the moment, may have to go and raid Wildcats wardrobe  
Went to see my friend today and her new baby(one of iVF twins)she is gorgeous and prove that it works, so sad that she lost one so late on  
Not much planned for the weekend, may pop to Kingston Sunday or may just watch WestHam get thrashed again   
Hope all you lovelies are fine, well done Myra on doin your first jab, bet you r a pro now.
   to you all


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

everyones in bed 

Hi Ali I was just wondering and can see from your history bit - have you never had any frosties?  
arrreeeee must have been lovely to see your mate  
this time ...we've got 3 snow babies though 2 are good'uns and one not so  fingers crossed for 2007 

I have just been putting together my bills and have just realised we've spent nearly 9,000 on tx this year on 2 fresh cycles  oooohhh eeeekkkkk  dead worried how we're going to afford anymore 

we're driving the sh*tiest of cars between me and dp we've had 5 cars this year  but I spose we do between us about 30-40,000 miles ayear ... and dp's car is giving up - only had two weeks can't sodding believe it  just can't believe our luck this year 
good  ridence to 2006!!

still haven't done *any * shopping yet !  we're having a skint one this year  limited pressies so actually not much too get 
feeling a bit sorry for myself if the truth be known  
*I'd like a bit of lady luck please where ever you are*


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Alisha.....your up late....i was just about to hit the sac.
No we have never had enough to freeze, i dont respond that well so have only ever had max 6 eggs.
Goog luck with your next go   
Its frightening when you add up all the money you spend on TX, we have been quite lucky as I won £5000 at bingo and then Mum and dad helped us out with our last cycle.
I keep hoping and praying for Lady luck to come my way......PLEASE PLEASE 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

*Brad pitt - Beautiful!
David Beckham - Lovely in white swimmers!
Matthew Fox (Jack out of lost - Delish!
Josh Holloway (Saywer out of lost) - Naughty but so sexy!
Matthew McConaughey * - Hot

Break me off a piece of one of those hotties!!!!

Would give them one anyday .................lets hope i have a dream about them tonight, all together  

Night!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh and Tom Cruize when he's in War of the Worlds...I want him as my husband.....

Ohhh so many to choose from!


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning all 

*Bendy* - you were up late!

Just wanted to let you know how I got on with my follow up with Mr R yesterday. He really was lovely 

He said that he had upped the Menopur to 300 this time to get more embies and altho I got more eggs (11 compared to 6) we actually got fewer embies (2 this time to 3 the first). He also said that he was concerned that there were 3 eggs that were mature but just didn't fertilise. Due to this he is advising us to have ICSI next time.

Next, the bleeding so early during the 2ww. No guarantees here but he said that altho Gestone might not be more beneficial for hormone support he doesn't want the early bleeding to start again and us to be saying wonder if the Gestone would have made a difference.

So, looks like ICSI and Gestone for us next time. I am a bit scared of Gestone as I have read that it is very painful and if you get pg you have to continue with it til 12th week of pg Anyone here used it or know anyone who has? *Gill*, are you going to use it?

He advised us to take a break from tx which is what we plan and then call when we want to start. We will be having a break til at least Easter but prob more likely the summer.

*2007 will be a big year for Woking BFPs, I just know it!!! * 

Have a lovely weekend everyone. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way.............................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78844.0


----------

